# هل السيد المسيح خالق أم مخلوق ؟ !



## أسامـة (17 أبريل 2011)

*السلام عليكم جميعا

سؤالي لكل الاخوة والاخوات اليوم

هل السيد المسيح خالق أم مخلوق ؟ ! وما الدليل من الكتاب المقدس وشكرا

* نقطة للتوضيح لأن بعضا من الاخوة يتجاهلون السؤال ويسألون اسئلة فقط لتشتيت الموضوع ومن ثم يأتي علينا المشرف لغلق الموضوع للاسف بل ومحو تعليقاتي التي تخضع لآداب الحوار وقوانين المشاركة في المنتدى 

الخالق .. هو الذي يخلق ويصور ما يشاء ويبث فيه الروح فيكون حياً والخالق لا يموت ابداً بل حي هو إلى ابد الابدين
المخلوق هو الكائن الذي فيه روحا بإذن الله ونهايته الموت والتراب
اعتقد واضحة

منتظر الردود 
والسلام عليكم
*


----------



## سرجيوُس (17 أبريل 2011)

المسيح خالق وهناك ادله كثيرة منها
*  كل شيء به كان وبغيره لم يكن شيء مما كان.

**إنه فيه خلق الكل: ما في السماوات وما على الأرض، ما يرى وما لا يرى، سواء كان عروشا ام سيادات ام رياسات ام سلاطين. الكل به وله قد خلق.

**نا هو الألف والياء، البداية والنهاية، يقول الرب الكائن والذي كان والذي يأتي، القادر على كل شيء.



ولكن من هو المخلوق؟
الجسد الذى اتخذه الرب فى ملء الزمان
*


----------



## أسامـة (17 أبريل 2011)

*


سرجيوُس قال:



			المسيح خالق وهناك ادله كثيرة منها
  كل شيء به كان وبغيره لم يكن شيء مما كان.

إنه فيه خلق الكل: ما في السماوات وما على الأرض، ما يرى وما لا يرى، سواء كان عروشا ام سيادات ام رياسات ام سلاطين. الكل به وله قد خلق.

نا هو الألف والياء، البداية والنهاية، يقول الرب الكائن والذي كان والذي يأتي، القادر على كل شيء.



ولكن من هو المخلوق؟
الجسد الذى اتخذه الرب فى ملء الزمان
		
أنقر للتوسيع...



شكرا اخ سيرجوس على تعليقك ومشاركتك 

لكن واضح أنك لم تقرأ سؤالي جيدا 

انا لم اقل هل المسيح هو الله وما الدليل !!!!!

انا سألت سؤال بسيط وواضح جدا جدا جدا 

**هل المسيح خالق أم مخلوق ؟ وما دليلك من الكتاب المقدس ؟!*​*ارجو ان تركز قليلا في السؤال هل يوجد وصف في الانجيل للسيد المسيح "أن المسيح خالق"  أم "أن المسيح مخلوق" واين الدليل*​*
اعتقد ان السؤال كدة اوضح بردو عشان بس مش نلف وندور حولين بعض يا اخ سيرجوس 


وشكرا ليك 
والسلام عليكم
*


----------



## سرجيوُس (17 أبريل 2011)

واضح انك انت لم تقراء ردى
جبتلك ادله انه الخالق
عاوز ايه تانى؟


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 أبريل 2011)

قانون الايمان هيجاوب علي اسئلتك 
نؤمن بإله واحد
الأب ضابط الكل
وخالق السماء والأرض
وكل ما يرى وما لا يرى
وبرب واحد يسوع المسيح
ابن الله الوحيد . المولود من الأب قبل كل الدهور
إله من إله نور من نور. إله حق من إله حق
مولود غير مخلوق
مساوي الأب في الجوهر
الذي على يده صار كل شيء
الذي من اجلنا نحن البشر
ومن اجل خلاصنا
نزل من السماء
وتجسد من الروح القدس
وولد من مريم العذراء وصار إنسانا
وصلب عوضنا في عهد بيلاطس البنطي
تألم ومات ودفن وقام في اليوم الثالث كما في الكتب
وصعد إلى السماء
وجلس على يمين الله الأب
وأيضا سيأتي بمجده العظيم
ليدين الأحياء والأموات
الذي ليس لملكه انقضاء
ونؤمن بالروح القدس .. الرب المحيي.. المنبثق من الأب
ومع الأب والإبن.. يسجد له ويمجد
الناطق بالأنبياء
وبكنسية واحدة جامعة مقدسة رسوليه .. نقر ونعترف بمعمودية واحدة لمغفرة الخطايا
وننتظر قيامة الموتى وحياة جديدة في العالم العتيد
آمين»


ركز في الجزء ده كويس
*




​ 



نور من نور  



​ 



 اله حق من اله حق   



​



مولود غير مخلوق





*​


----------



## سرجيوُس (17 أبريل 2011)

اخى اسد هو بيريد دليل من الكتاب المقدس
وقد اتيت له بالكتاب المقدس
المسلم لا يؤمن بقانون الايمان
الرب يباركك


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 أبريل 2011)

سرجيوُس قال:


> اخى اسد هو بيريد دليل من الكتاب المقدس
> وقد اتيت له بالكتاب المقدس
> المسلم لا يؤمن بقانون الايمان
> الرب يباركك



انا عارف حبيبي 
بس انت جبت التاكيد من الكتاب المقدس 
انا بوضحله بس 
ولو المسلم مش بيامن بقانون الايمان 
مش هيؤمن ايضا بالكتاب المقدس 
سؤاله اتجاوب عليه مئات المرات هنا في المنتدي علي فكره​


----------



## أسامـة (17 أبريل 2011)

*يا اخواني
أليس فيكم رجل رشيد ؟ ! 

انا سؤالي ليس ما هي الادلة على أن المسيح هو الخالق أو هو الله

**انا سؤالي هل يوجد وصف للسيد المسيح في الانجيل أنه "خالق" أم أنه "مخلوق" .. فقط لا غير *​*

ارجو من الاخ المشرف عدم غلق الموضوع لأنه حتى الآن لم يتم الرد على السؤال المطلوب كما أن هناك مشاركات اخرى سوف اقوم بإضافتها ولكن منتظر بعض المشاركات الأخرى ايضا من الاخوة الكرام
*


----------



## سرجيوُس (17 أبريل 2011)

أسامـة قال:


> *يا اخواني
> أليس فيكم رجل رشيد ؟ !
> 
> انا سؤالي ليس ما هي الادلة على أن المسيح هو الخالق أو هو الله
> ...


واضح انك داخل تغنى


----------



## Desert Rose (17 أبريل 2011)

*اخ  اسامة المسيح هو الخالق هو خالق كل شئ 
وادى الدليل من الكتاب المقدس 

* *  “1 الله بعد ما كلم الآباء بالانبياء قديما بانواع وطرق كثيرة 2 كلمنا في هذه  الايام الاخيرة في ابنه الذي جعله وارثا لكل شيء الذي به ايضا عمل العالمين 3 الذي  وهو بهاء مجده ورسم جوهره وحامل كل الاشياء بكلمة قدرته بعدما صنع بنفسه تطهيرا  لخطايانا جلس في يمين العظمة في الاعالي 4 صائرا اعظم من الملائكة بمقدار ما ورث  اسما افضل منهم*




*انجيل يوحنا 
*
*
*
* “1 في البدء كان الكلمة  والكلمة كان عند الله وكان الكلمة الله. 2 هذا كان في البدء عند الله. 3 كل شيء به  كان وبغيره لم يكن شيء مما كان. 4 فيه كانت الحياة والحياة كانت نور الناس. 5  والنور يضيء في الظلمة والظلمة لم تدركه*


*سفر الامثال :يتحدث عن المسيح كلمة الله الازلى 
*
*
*
*
22 «اَلرَّبُّ قَنَانِي أَوَّلَ طَرِيقِهِ، مِنْ قَبْلِ أَعْمَالِهِ، مُنْذُ الْقِدَمِ.
23 مُنْذُ الأَزَلِ مُسِحْتُ، مُنْذُ الْبَدْءِ، مُنْذُ أَوَائِلِ الأَرْضِ.
24 إِذْ لَمْ يَكُنْ غَمْرٌ أُبْدِئْتُ. إِذْ لَمْ تَكُنْ يَنَابِيعُ كَثِيرَةُ الْمِيَاهِ.
25 مِنْ قَبْلِ أَنْ تَقَرَّرَتِ الْجِبَالُ، قَبْلَ التِّلاَلِ أُبْدِئْتُ.
26 إِذْ لَمْ يَكُنْ قَدْ صَنَعَ الأَرْضَ بَعْدُ وَلاَ الْبَرَارِيَّ وَلاَ أَوَّلَ أَعْفَارِ الْمَسْكُونَةِ.
27 لَمَّا ثَبَّتَ السَّمَاوَاتِ كُنْتُ هُنَاكَ أَنَا. لَمَّا رَسَمَ دَائِرَةً عَلَى وَجْهِ الْغَمْرِ.
28 لَمَّا أَثْبَتَ السُّحُبَ مِنْ فَوْقُ. لَمَّا تَشَدَّدَتْ يَنَابِيعُ الْغَمْرِ.
29 لَمَّا وَضَعَ لِلْبَحْرِ حَدَّهُ فَلاَ تَتَعَدَّى الْمِيَاهُ تُخْمَهُ، لَمَّا رَسَمَ أُسُسَ الأَرْضِ،
30 كُنْتُ عِنْدَهُ صَانِعًا، وَكُنْتُ كُلَّ يَوْمٍ لَذَّتَهُ، فَرِحَةً دَائِمًا قُدَّامَهُ.

 يا اخ اسامة عندما تسأل هل المسيح خالق ام مخلوق ويجيبك الاخوة ان المسيح هو الله اليس هذا معناه انه هو الخالق ؟
ام انك تؤمن انه يوجد اكثر من خالق وان الله احسن الخالقين ؟
عندما نقول ان المسيح هو الله الظاهر فى الجسد فهذا بالظبط مساوى انه الخالق 
*

*
*
*
*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (17 أبريل 2011)

يا أخ أسامة ، ليس العيب فى عدم رشدنا ، بل فى عدم وعيك لما نقوله وكأنك مخدر

أقرأمداخلاتنا السابقة لتعرف ما الذى يدفعنى لقول ذلك

فقد قلنا لك مراراً وتكراراً أنه الخالق لكل شيئ ، وأتينا لك بأيات كثيرة 
وقلنا لك أنه خالق الجسد الذى تجسد فيه أو هيأه لذاته فى جسد العذراء

ولكن - ولا مؤاخذة -* ودن من طين وودن من عجين*

فماذا نفعل لكى تفهم !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 أبريل 2011)

أسامـة قال:


> *يا اخواني
> أليس فيكم رجل رشيد ؟ !
> مش كفايه عليكم الاخ رشيد ؟
> انا سؤالي ليس ما هي الادلة على أن المسيح هو الخالق أو هو الله
> ...



مش هاخد كلامك علي انه اهانه 
بس الرد اهو 
*إنه فيه خلق الكل: ما في السماوات وما على الأرض، ما يرى وما لا يرى، سواء كان عروشا ام سيادات ام رياسات ام سلاطين. الكل به وله قد خلق.

زي ما قالك سرجيوس
*


----------



## أسامـة (17 أبريل 2011)

*الاخت الفاضلة نانسي 2

* *اهل فلسس 4*​ *23 وتتجددوا بروح ذهنكم24 وتلبسوا الانسان الجديد المخلوق بحسب الله في البر وقداسة الحق*​ *
لكن الانجيل نفسه اختي العزيزة يقر صراحاً نصا واصطلاحا بأن المسيح هو مخلوق فلو كما تفضلتي آنفا واثبتي أن الانجيل يقر بأن السيد المسيح هو الخالق إذن هناك تناقض واضح صريح في الانجيل ـ ضعي في اعتبارك أنه لا يوجد في الانجيل المقدس بالكامل نصا واحدا يقول بأن "السيد المسيح خالق" ولكن في المقابل يوجد نصا صريحا يصف السيد المسيح "بالمخلوق"

منتظر ردك 
والسلام عليكم


*


----------



## Scofield (17 أبريل 2011)

والآن هكذا يقول الرب خالقك يا يعقوب وجابلك يا اسرائيل .لا تخف لاني فديتك.دعوتك باسمك.انت لي.


----------



## سرجيوُس (17 أبريل 2011)

أسامـة قال:


> *الاخت الفاضلة نانسي 2
> 
> * *اهل فلسس 4*​ *23 وتتجددوا بروح ذهنكم24 وتلبسوا الانسان الجديد المخلوق بحسب الله في البر وقداسة الحق*​ *
> لكن الانجيل نفسه اختي العزيزة يقر صراحاً نصا واصطلاحا بأن المسيح هو مخلوق فلو كما تفضلتي آنفا واثبتي أن الانجيل يقر بأن السيد المسيح هو الخالق إذن هناك تناقض واضح صريح في الانجيل ـ ضعي في اعتبارك أنه لا يوجد في الانجيل المقدس بالكامل نصا واحدا يقول بأن "السيد المسيح خالق" ولكن في المقابل يوجد نصا صريحا يصف السيد المسيح "بالمخلوق"
> ...


ناقض؟
هو حضرتك متعرفش ان المسيح طبيعه واحدة مكونة من طبيعتين؟
طبيعه مخلوقة وطبيعه خالقة؟
المسيح هو الخالق كما اتينا لك من ادله


واضح انك داخل تغنى فقط


----------



## Scofield (17 أبريل 2011)

أسامـة قال:


> *الاخت الفاضلة نانسي 2
> 
> * *اهل فلسس 4*​ *23 وتتجددوا بروح ذهنكم24 وتلبسوا الانسان الجديد المخلوق بحسب الله في البر وقداسة الحق*​ *
> لكن الانجيل نفسه اختي العزيزة يقر صراحاً نصا واصطلاحا بأن المسيح هو مخلوق فلو كما تفضلتي آنفا واثبتي أن الانجيل يقر بأن السيد المسيح هو الخالق إذن هناك تناقض واضح صريح في الانجيل ـ ضعي في اعتبارك أنه لا يوجد في الانجيل المقدس بالكامل نصا واحدا يقول بأن "السيد المسيح خالق" ولكن في المقابل يوجد نصا صريحا يصف السيد المسيح "بالمخلوق"
> ...


الاية مبتتكلمش عن السيد المسيح الاية بتتكلم عن تجديد الانسان لذاته بعد معرفة الله


----------



## Desert Rose (17 أبريل 2011)

أسامـة قال:


> *الاخت الفاضلة نانسي 2
> 
> * *اهل فلسس 4*​ *23 وتتجددوا بروح ذهنكم24 وتلبسوا الانسان الجديد المخلوق بحسب الله في البر وقداسة الحق*​ *
> لكن الانجيل نفسه اختي العزيزة يقر صراحاً نصا واصطلاحا بأن المسيح هو مخلوق فلو كما تفضلتي آنفا واثبتي أن الانجيل يقر بأن السيد المسيح هو الخالق إذن هناك تناقض واضح صريح في الانجيل ـ ضعي في اعتبارك أنه لا يوجد في الانجيل المقدس بالكامل نصا واحدا يقول بأن "السيد المسيح خالق" ولكن في المقابل يوجد نصا صريحا يصف السيد المسيح "بالمخلوق"
> ...



*اخ اسامة انت اكيد بتهزر مش كده ؟ 
انا مش عارفة اذا كان الموضوع هيتحذف ولا هيحصله ايه لان ده شئ مش طبيعى اللى انت بتقوله ده 
هو هنا كان بيتكلم عن المسيح ؟ بأمارة ايه يعنى؟
يعنى انت قريت الكلام كويس انت متأكد؟ ولا انت بتجادل وخلاص ؟
شوف هو بيقولهم ايه بيقولهم وتتجددوا بروح ذهنكم وتلبسوا الانسان الجديد المخلوق 
بيتكلم مع اهل افسس والمؤمنين بشكل عام على التجديد الروحى والذهنى الذى يحدث للمؤمن بالمسيح 
كما قال الكتاب من قبل "ان كان احد فى المسيح فهو خليقة جديدة الاشياء العتيقة قد مضت "
هو بيتكلم معاهم عن تجديدهم هما الروحى والذهنى وكأنهم يلبسون انسان جديد مخلص مجدد مخلوق فى المسيح يسوع بعد الايمان بالمسيح 
ايه علاقة المسيح بالموضوع ؟ هو اى لزق وخلاص ولا ايه يا اخ اسامة ؟
هو علشان لقيت كلمة مخلوق فى الكتاب المقدس اروح اقول ديه كانت متقاله على المسيح انه مخلوق واقول ده دليل فظيع فوق الفظيع انه مخلوق مش خالق 

*


----------



## Scofield (17 أبريل 2011)

مهو المسلم مبيقراش هو بينسخ من المضللين و خلاص


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (17 أبريل 2011)

أسامـة قال:


> *الاخت الفاضلة نانسي 2
> 
> * *اهل فلسس 4*​ *23 وتتجددوا بروح ذهنكم24 وتلبسوا الانسان الجديد المخلوق بحسب الله في البر وقداسة الحق*​ *
> لكن الانجيل نفسه اختي العزيزة يقر صراحاً نصا واصطلاحا بأن المسيح هو مخلوق فلو كما تفضلتي آنفا واثبتي أن الانجيل يقر بأن السيد المسيح هو الخالق إذن هناك تناقض واضح صريح في الانجيل ـ ضعي في اعتبارك أنه لا يوجد في الانجيل المقدس بالكامل نصا واحدا يقول بأن "السيد المسيح خالق" ولكن في المقابل يوجد نصا صريحا يصف السيد المسيح "بالمخلوق"
> ...


+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

ليس فى الكلام تناقض

بل إنك تأخذ نصف الكلام وتترك بقيته ، على نظامكم : لا تقربوا الصلاة

فإقرأ الكلام كله لكى تفهم

فالمسيح هو الله الكلمة المتجسد : اللاهوت المتحد بالناسوت

اللاهوت الخالق متحداً بالناسوت الذى خلقه أو هيأه فى أحشاء العذراء

هل تفهم هذه الجزئية الصغيرة !!!!!!!!


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 أبريل 2011)

أسامـة قال:


> *هل السيد المسيح خالق أم مخلوق ؟ ! وما الدليل من الكتاب المقدس وشكرا
> *



*هل تريد الأجابة كنص, كمثل "أين قال المسيح أنه الله" أم كعمل

كنص واضح موجود فى سفر الرؤيا الأصحاح الرابع

كعمل موجود فى أنجيل يوحنا الأصحاح التاسع *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 أبريل 2011)

الاخ طلب دليل والاخوه الاعضاء قدموه 
اي كلامي تاني مضيعه للوقت 
سلام ونعمه


----------



## أسامـة (17 أبريل 2011)

*ناخد الموضوع من الاول إذن 


* *اهل فلسس 4*​ *. إن الذي نزل هو نفسه الذي صعد إلى ما فوق جميع السماوات لكي يملأ كل شيء.*​ *11. وهو قد وهب البعض أن يكونوا رسلا، والبعض أنبياء، والبعض مبشرين والبعض رعاة ومعلمين،*​ *12. لتأهيل القديسين من جهة عمل الخدمة، لبنيان جسد المسيح،*​ *13. حتى نصل جميعا إلى وحدة الإيمان ووحدة المعرفة لابن الله، إلى إنسان تام البلوغ، إلى مقدار قامة ملء المسيح.*​ *14. وذلك حتى لا نكون فيما بعد أطفالا تتقاذفنا وتحملنا كل ريح تعليم يقوم على خداع الناس والمكر بهم لجرهم إلى الضلال الملفق،*​ *15. بل نتمسك بالحق في المحبة، فننمو في كل شيء نحو من هو الرأس، أي المسيح.*​ *16. فمنه يستمد الجسد كله تماسكه وترابطه بمساندة كل مفصل وفقا لمقدار العمل المخصص لكل جزء، لينشيء نموا يؤول إلى بنيان الجسد بنيانا ذاتيا في المحبة.*​ *17. أقول هذا إذن، وأشهد في الرب، راجيا ألا تسلكوا فيما بعد كما يسلك الأمم في عقم ذهنهم،*​ *18. لكونهم مظلمي البصيرة ومتغربين عن حياة الله بسبب ما فيهم من جهل وقساوة قلب.*​ *19. فهؤلاء، إذ طرحوا جانبا كل إحساس، استسلموا للإباحية ليرتكبوا كل نجاسة بشهوة نهمة لا ترتوي.*​ *20. أما أنتم، فلم تتعلموا المسيح هكذا،*​ *21. إذا كنتم قد سمعتموه حقا وتلقيتم فيه التعليم الموافق للحق الذي في يسوع!*​ *22. وهو أن تخلعوا ما يتعلق بسيرتكم الماضية: الإنسان العتيق الذي يفسد نفسه بالشهوات الخداعة؛*​ *23. وتتجددوا في روح ذهنكم؛*​ *24. وتلبسوا الإنسان الجديد المخلوق على مثال الله في البر والقداسة بالحق.*​ *
**من هو الانسان الجديد المخلوق على مثال الله ؟ ! *
​


----------



## سرجيوُس (17 أبريل 2011)

هههههههههههه
لا تعليق


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (17 أبريل 2011)

يا أخ أسامة لا تهرب من الإجابة

لا تهرب للتفريعات التى لن تنتهى 

سألتك سألاً محددا ً :

هل فهمت السطر الذى كتبته لك عن إتحاد اللاهوت بالناسوت ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (17 أبريل 2011)

أرجو من الإخوة ألاَّ يسمحوا بالهروب الذى يسعى إليه السائل ، للفرعيات ، بدلاً من أن يحاول فهم الأساسيات


----------



## Scofield (17 أبريل 2011)

أسامـة قال:


> * الإنسان العتيق الذي يفسد نفسه بالشهوات الخداعة؛*[/RIGHT]
> *23. وتتجددوا في روح ذهنكم؛*​ *24. وتلبسوا الإنسان الجديد المخلوق على مثال الله في البر والقداسة بالحق.*​ *
> **من هو الانسان الجديد المخلوق على مثال الله ؟ ! *
> ​



بص يا اسامة والنبي و حياة محبتك لرسولك يا شيخ لتركز شوية
الاية بتقول الانسان العتيق الذي يفسد نفسه بالشهوات الخداعة يعنى الانسان الخاطى
لما يتجدد و يبقى كويس هيبقى انسان جديد
الاية مقالتش ان المسيح هو الانسان الجديد دى بتقول الخاطى اللى يتوب بيبقى انسان جديد
زى لما يكون لبسك قديم و مقطع و تروح تشترى لبس جديد


----------



## أسامـة (17 أبريل 2011)

Scofield قال:


> بص يا اسامة والنبي و حياة محبتك لرسولك يا شيخ لتركز شوية
> الاية بتقول الانسان العتيق الذي يفسد نفسه بالشهوات الخداعة يعنى الانسان الخاطى
> لما يتجدد و يبقى كويس هيبقى انسان جديد
> الاية مقالتش ان المسيح هو الانسان الجديد دى بتقول الخاطى اللى يتوب بيبقى انسان جديد
> زى لما يكون لبسك قديم و مقطع و تروح تشترى لبس جديد



*

وهل هذا الانسان الجديد سوف يكون على مثال الله ؟ ! 

اقرأ الترجمة اليسوعية لنفس النص ستجد أنها تعود على السيد المسيح الذي هو صورة الله 

**24.  فتلبسوا الإنسان الجديد الذي خلق على صورة الله في البر وقداسة الحق. *
*من هو هذا الانسان الجديد الذي خلق على صورة الله ؟ ! *​


----------



## سرجيوُس (17 أبريل 2011)

أسامـة قال:


> *
> 
> وهل هذا الانسان الجديد سوف يكون على مثال الله ؟ !
> 
> ...


هروب عن الحوار الاصلى
وهو الادله ان المسيح الخالق


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (17 أبريل 2011)

إرجع يا أخ أسامة لأصل الموضوع

إبدأ الفهم من أول الحكاية وليس من آخرها

لا تهرب للذى سينبنى لاحقاً على ما تريد الهروب منه

تسلسل فى تفكيرك

إلتزم بالأولويات

أقول آيه علشان تفهم !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scofield (17 أبريل 2011)

أسامـة قال:


> *
> 
> وهل هذا الانسان الجديد سوف يكون على مثال الله ؟ !
> 
> ...



ما انت لو قارى الكتاب المقدس هتعرف ان الله خلقنا على شبهه و مثاله فى سفر التكوين روح اقرى و بطل مجادلة فارغة


----------



## Desert Rose (17 أبريل 2011)

أسامـة قال:


> *
> 
> وهل هذا الانسان الجديد سوف يكون على مثال الله ؟ !
> 
> ...



*طبعا الانسان الجديد المجدد بالايمان بيسوع المسيح هو على صورة الله 
الاصل يرجع فى بداية الخليقة عندما خلق الرب الاله ادم على صورته كشبهه قال الرب نعمل الانسان على صورتنا كشبهنا وبالانجليزى in God's image 
على صورة الله ,الله خلق الانسان على صورته فى الجنة فى حالة البراءة الروحية 
لما دخلت الخطية قلب الانسان وسقط شوهت الخطية صورة الله المطبوعة فى الانسان المخلوق على صورة الله فى الطهارة 
لكن بعد خلاص المسيح ومن خلال عمل المسيح الله رد صورته وحالة القداسة الاولى التى كان عليها الانسان قبل السقوط وجدد الانسان روحيا واعادة مرة اخرى الى صورة الله التى خلق عليها كل هذا يحدث بالايمان بيسوع المسيح والتجديد الروحى والذهنى الذى يحدث للانسان بعد الايمان بيسوع المسيح 

هل فهمت الان يا اخ اسامة ؟ 
*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (17 أبريل 2011)

لن يفهم إن لم يكن يريد أن يفهم

ولو كان يريد أن يفهم لسمع نصيحتنا بتسلسل أفكاره من الأولويات للفرعيات

وقدمنا له أول الأولويات ، وهو طبيعة المسيح الواحد الذى هو معجزة إتحاد اللاهوت بالناسوت

فيتغاضى عنها ويهملها ويتركها ويقفز لغيرها

فلو أراد الفهم ، فليدخل من بابه ، وهو فهم طبيعة المسيح المعجزية

وإلاَّ ، فلن يفهم ولو ظل يسأل ميت سنة


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (17 أبريل 2011)

[كم مرة أردت ، ولم تريدوا]

*عامل ودن من طين وودن من عجين*

ذنبه على جنبه


----------



## أسامـة (17 أبريل 2011)

*معنى كلامك أن كلمة "صورة الله" هو ليس اصطلاح خاص بالسيد المسيح بل هو كل صفة لكل انسان هو "صورة الله" لأن الله خلقنا على صورته هذا ما فهمت وعليه فإنا صورة لله والسيد المسيح ايضا صورة الله

طيب أوليس الانسان مخلوق ؟ 

بالدليل من الكتاب المقدس 
تكوين  1: 27
فخلق الله الانسان على صورته.على صورة الله خلقه.ذكرا وانثى خلقهم.

دليل واضح صريح أن كل انسان هو مخلوق بغض النظر عن صورة الله من عدمها فقد أثبتنا بالدليل أن كلمة "صورة الله" تأتي على كل انسان حتى السيد المسيح

كل إنسان هو مخلوق هل جاء إصطلاح يصف العكس على ان السيد المسيح ليس انسان عادي وأنه خالق وليس مخلوق بما أن كل البشر هم مخلوقين ؟ ! 

*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 أبريل 2011)

أسامـة قال:


> *معنى كلامك أن كلمة "صورة الله" هو ليس اصطلاح خاص بالسيد المسيح بل هو كل صفة لكل انسان هو "صورة الله" لأن الله خلقنا على صورته هذا ما فهمت وعليه فإنا صورة لله والسيد المسيح ايضا صورة الله
> 
> طيب أوليس الانسان مخلوق ؟
> 
> ...



*هل قرأت رؤ 4 & يو 9

من خلق أعين الأعمى ؟؟؟؟؟ فى يوحنا 9
من خلق خبزا اشبع مرة خمسة آلاف ومرة سبعة آلاف*


----------



## بايبل333 (17 أبريل 2011)

*"أخ اسامة كل الاسئلة هذة سوف نرد عليك بس نتفق على شىء ممكن :.*
*ان الخالق لا يمكن ان يتجسد فى صورة المخلوق وهذا مستحيل على الله وبعد كدة هنفهم وهنوصلك الاجابة *

*هل نتفق ان الخالق لا يمكن ان يتجسد فى صورة المخلوق .؟*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (17 أبريل 2011)

مثلما سبق وقلنا
نعود ونقول
إفهم الموضوع من بابه

إفهم طبيعة المسيح الذى تريد أن تتكلم عنه

إفهم ما معنى إتحاد اللاهوت والناسوت

ثم بعد ذلك تسلسل للأسئلة التالية

هل هذا الأمر صعب !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## أسامـة (17 أبريل 2011)

*


بايبل333 قال:



			"أخ اسامة كل الاسئلة هذة سوف نرد عليك بس نتفق على شىء ممكن :.
ان الخالق لا يمكن ان يتجسد فى صورة المخلوق وهذا مستحيل على الله وبعد كدة هنفهم وهنوصلك الاجابة 

هل نتفق ان الخالق لا يمكن ان يتجسد فى صورة المخلوق .؟

أنقر للتوسيع...


الاخ الكريم بايبل
شكرا لك على سعة صدرك

بل إن الخالق قادر على كل شيء وإن اراد أن يتجسد الخالق في صورة المخلوق لفعل ذلك  

* *خروج 62ثُمَّ كَلَّمَ اللهُ مُوسَى وَقَالَ لَهُ: «أَنَا الرَّبُّ. 3وَأَنَا ظَهَرْتُ لإِبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ [FONT=&quot]بِأَنِّي الإِلهُ الْقَادِرُ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ. [FONT=&quot]وَأَمَّا بِاسْمِي «يَهْوَهْ» فَلَمْ أُعْرَفْ عِنْدَهُمْ[/FONT]

لو أنك تقول بأن الخالق يستحيل فإنك تطعن في قدرة الله ولكن الأمر ليس كذلك ولكن الأمر لا يتعد كونه تتبعا وخضوعا للنصوص الربانية التي أرسلها الإله لنا عن طريق الرسل وعليه فإن عبادة الرب أو الحديث عن الرب يجب أن يكون بالدليل من الكتاب المقدس

فإن كان الله يستحيل عليه أن يأتي في صورة تجسد لمخلوق فأتي لي بالدليل من الكتاب المقدس أما قدرته أن يأتي في صورة التجسد لأي مخلوق فهو قادر على فعل اي شيء وقد اتيت لك بالدليل من الكتاب المقدس
فالنقطة هنا تكمن في تتبع النصوص والدلائل من الإله وكان لك من الأحرى أن تقول هل قال الله أنه سيأتي علينا في صورة مخلوق متجسد ألا وهو صورة الانسان فهنا تكمن مقصد سؤالك وليس في القدرة أو الاستحالة على الإله.
[/FONT]*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (17 أبريل 2011)

الأخ الفاضل

كنا نظنك مسلماً

ولكن مداخلتك الأخيرة تظهرك إما يهودياً أو شهود يهوه

فأى الأمور هو الصحيح ، لكى نتابع الردود على أساس منطقى ، أى أن نقول ما يمكن لك فهمه ، أو باللغة المفهومة لك

فأرجو أن توضح حقيقة معتقدك ، فالوضوح شيمة الباحثين عن الحق  بصدق


----------



## بايبل333 (17 أبريل 2011)

*



بل إن الخالق قادر على كل شيء وإن اراد أن يتجسد الخالق في صورة المخلوق لفعل ذلك 

أنقر للتوسيع...

**برافوا اذا اين المشكلة ان يكون المسيح يكون هو الخالق .؟*


> *فإن كان الله يستحيل عليه أن يأتي في صورة تجسد لمخلوق فأتي لي بالدليل من الكتاب المقدس أما قدرته أن يأتي في صورة التجسد لأي مخلوق فهو قادر على فعل اي شيء وقد اتيت لك بالدليل من الكتاب المقدس*


*لايوجد ادلة على ان الله لا يمكن ان يتجسد بل بالعكس توجد ادلة على انة يمكنة ان يتجسد فى صورة المخلوق *
*غير المستطاع عند الناس مستطاع عند الله*" لوقا 18 : 27 "

*إن لفظ «الخالق» لا يطلق علي أي مخلوق على الإطلاق مهما كانت عظمته، لأن الخلق هو عمل الله فقط، سواء الخليقة الظاهرة المرئية أو الخليقة غير الظاهرة وغير المرئية، سواء ما في السموات أو ما على الأرض. ويؤكد لنا الإنجيل المقدس كلمة الله أن السيد المسيح هو الخالق. نقرأ في إنجيل يوحنا عن السيد المسيح : "3بِهِ تَكَوَّنَ كُلُّ شَيْءٍ، وَبِغَيْرِهِ لَمْ يَتَكَوَّنْ أَيُّ شَيْءٍ مِمَّا تَكَوَّنَ ...كَانَ فِي الْعَالَمِ، وَبِهِ تَكَوَّنَ الْعَالَمُ،  ....» *
*(إنجيل يوحنا1: 3و10). وفي رسالته إلى أهل كولوسي 16:1، كتب بولس الرسول عن الرب يسوع ب وحي إلهي: إِذْ بِهِ خُلِقَتْ جَمِيعُ الأَشْيَاءِ: مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا عَلَى الأَرْضِ، مَا يُرَى وَمَا لاَ يُرَى...». 
إذاً بواسطة السيد المسيح "كُوّن" أي خُلق الكون برمته.*

*"اخر شىء اختم بة *

*إنجيل يوحنا 21*
*وَلَمْ يَجْسُرْ أَحَدٌ مِنَ التَّلاَمِيذِ أَنْ يَسْأَلَهُ: مَنْ أَنْتَ؟ إِذْ 
كَانُوا يَعْلَمُونَ أَنَّهُ الرَّبُّ. 13 *

*"الرب يكون معك وما يكون عليك .*


----------



## أسامـة (17 أبريل 2011)

*


مكرم زكى شنوده قال:



			الأخ الفاضل

كنا نظنك مسلماً

ولكن مداخلتك الأخيرة تظهرك إما يهودياً أو شهود يهوه

فأى الأمور هو الصحيح ، لكى نتابع الردود على أساس منطقى ، أى أن نقول ما يمكن لك فهمه ، أو باللغة المفهومة لك

فأرجو أن توضح حقيقة معتقدك ، فالوضوح شيمة الباحثين عن الحق  بصدق
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


الاخ الفاضل مكرم زكي شنودة 

بل أنني قد اسلمت للإله الواحد خالق السموات وما فيها والارض وما عليها وبغض النظر عن كوني مسلما أو مسيحيا فأنا ربانيا اتبع ملة التوحيد ولا اشرك بربي احدا
واعلم اخي الفاضل بأني هنا من اجل إحقاق الحق ولست بصدد الطعن في عقيدتك بل مناقشتك بالادلة والبراهين ولم آت من اجل الاستهزاء أو الاستفزاز لأي شخص بل اني عبد فقير لله وانا احقر شخص هنا واقلكم شأنا ولا اسئلكم إلا النقاش بالحجة والدليل والبرهان والله على ما اقول شهيد
وشكرا لصبرك وسعة صدرك
والسلام عليكم

*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (17 أبريل 2011)

ما زلت - بعد إذن الجميع - أنتظر أن يعلن الأخ السائل عن عقيدته ، ليتسنى الكلام معه بوضوح وبدون الدخول فى هذه المراوغات التى مللنا منها


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (17 أبريل 2011)

معذرة فقد نزلت مداخلتى مع مداخلتك وقبل إطلاعى عليها

ونحن جميعاً - وأنا شخصياً - لا نرى سوى ضعفنا وحاجتنا لمعونة الإله الواحد الذى لا شريك له القدوس الخالق الأزلى الأبدى

ولكن هذه الأرضية المشتركة لا تلغى أن تقول ما هى عقيدتك التوحيدية ، فهل على النظام الإسلامى الذى يقول ويفعل أشياءاً كثيرة يجب وضعها فى الحسبان  ، أم أنك من اليهود الرافضين ليسوع المسيح ، أم شهود يهوه الذين يقولون الإله واحد والخالق إثنين !!!!!!!

فكلمة التوحيد مشتركة ومعانيها مختلفة عند كل ٍ من السابقين ، ومختلفة عننا نحن المسيحيين

فرجاء الوضوح لتسهيل التعامل

فإننا لا نستطيع مناقشة شخصاً غامضاً تماماً هكذا

معذرة عن الصراحة ، فهى للخير لنا كلنا


----------



## حبيب يسوع (17 أبريل 2011)

الصديق اسامة دائما يشكك فى ايمانا انت عايز ايه روح المنتديات الاسلامية


----------



## بايبل333 (17 أبريل 2011)

*"عزيز اسامة هل انت مسلم ممكن اعرف من حضرتك .؟*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (17 أبريل 2011)

أخى الحبيب حبيب يسوع

الأخ أسامة غامض وغير معروف إن كان مسلماً أم من اليهود الحاليين (تمييزاً لهم عن اليهود الحقيقيين الذين آمنوا بالمسيح) أم من شهود يهوه أتباع اليهود الحاليين

ونحن نطلب منه بإلحاح أن يسهل علينا التعامل مع تساؤلاته ، بتوضيح حقيقة أمره

ليته يفعل ، لمصلحته ومصلحتنا جميعاً

وأرجو من الإخوة الأحباء أن يطالبوه بذلك ، لكيلا تكون المناقشة مع آذان من طين وعجين


----------



## Desert Rose (17 أبريل 2011)

*الاخ اسامة شكله شهود يهوه , او يمكن مسلم متنكر فى شهود يهوه 
ياريت تسهل على نفسك وعلينا يا اخ اسامة وتوضح حضرتك ايه بالظبط ,احنا مش هنقتلك لو طلعت شهود يهوه ولاحتى مورمون 
ولا مسلم اى شئ بس خليك واضح 
*


----------



## أسامـة (17 أبريل 2011)

*مسلم ولله الحمد رب العالمين 
*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (17 أبريل 2011)

شكراً على توضيحك
فذلك يجعل الأمور أكثر سلاسة

++ والآن ، هل تقبل بأن نبدأ من باب الموضوع ، وليس من نوافذه !!!

أقصد أن يكون السؤال الأول هو : من هو المسيح ؟؟ ( من الإنجيل طبعاً وليس بحسب كلام عايم ، فنحن لا نقبل على أنفسنا أن نختلق شيئاً غير ما قاله الله فى الإنجيل )

++فهل تقبل الدخول من باب الموضوع !!!!!!!


----------



## Desert Rose (17 أبريل 2011)

*طيب يا اخ اسامة شكرا على اجابتك 
ممكن توضح انت وصلك ايه من اللى احنا قولناه وانت عايز توصل لايه من النقاش ده ؟
*


----------



## nofeir (17 أبريل 2011)

سلام الرب مع الجميع ----- الأخ أسامة-- تريد نصاً على أن المسيح ليس إنسان أو مخلوق عادى -- فى بداية الرسالة إلى غلاطية ( بولس رسول لا من الناس ولا بإنسان بل بيسوع المسيح ... ) -- والكتاب المقدس يقول أن المسيح هو صورة الله ذاته وليس هو مخلوق حسب صورة الله  كالإنسان الأول الذى خلق على صورة الله--- فالمسيح هو الإله الظاهر فى الجسد --- وهو واحد مع الاَب وكل ما للاَب هو له -- وفيه يحل كل ملء اللاهوت جسدياً ----- والإنسان الذى يثبت فيه يلبس طبيعة بشرية جديدة مخلوقة حسب صورة الله أى حسب المسيح وليس المسيح هو المخلوق ---------- وسلام الرب مع الجميع


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (17 أبريل 2011)

أهلاً وسهلاً بأخونا الحبيب نوفير (وهى كلمة قبطية تعنى بالعربية : جيد)

وواضح من الإسلوب أن ربنا أنعم علينا بشقيق سيسبب الفرح لنا جميعاً


----------



## أسامـة (17 أبريل 2011)

*أما إطلاق كلمة رب على المسيح فجاءت على النحو التالي من الكتاب المقدس** 
**يوحنا 4 – الترجمة اليسوعية*​ *قالت المرأة: يا رب، أرى أنك نبي.*​ ​ *يوحنا 20*​ *16 **قال لها يسوع يا مريم.فالتفتت تلك وقالت له ربوني الذي تفسيره يا معلم*​ ​ *يوحنا 1** 
38 **فالتفت يسوع ونظرهما يتبعان فقال لهما ماذا تطلبان**.**فقالا ربي الذي تفسيره يا معلم* *اين تمكث**.**

*​ *
**وأما* *كون المسيح به خلقت جميع الاشياء وبه كل شيء كان** 

*​ *فإليك النصوص مرة اخرى ولاحظ الفرق** 

1 كو 8: 6**لكن لنا اله واحد الآب الذي منه* *جميع الاشياء* *ونحن له.ورب واحد يسوع المسيح الذي به* *جميع الاشياء* *ونحن به**.*​ ​ *1 كو 8: 6لكن لنا اله واحد الآب الذي منه* *جميع الاشياء* *ونحن له.ورب واحد يسوع المسيح الذي به* *جميع الاشياء* *ونحن به*​ ​ ​ *1 كو 11: 12لانه كما ان المرأة هي من الرجل هكذا الرجل ايضا هو بالمرأة.ولكن* *جميع الاشياء* *هي من الله**.*​ ​ ​ ​ *اقول هذه المعجزة من الله ولا اقول هذه المعجزة بالله*​ *اقول هذه المشيئة من الله ولا اقول هذه المشيئة بالله*​ *اقول جميع الاشياء من الله ولا اقول جميع الاشياء بالله*​ ​ *ايضا لاحظ هنا في الترجمة اليسوعية *​ *كولوسي 1 *​ *15. هو **صورة الله** الذي لا يرى وبكر كل خليقة.*​ *16**. ففيه خلق كل شيء مما في السموات** ومما في الأرض ما يرى وما لا يرى أأصحاب عرش كانوا أم سيادة أم رئاسة أم سلطان كل شيء خلق به وله.*​ *17. هو قبل كل شيء **وبه قوام كل شيء**.*​ ​ *هناك تسلسل في التفكير الانساني وهذا التسلسل يكون بالاستدلال لنصوص انجيلية ترسم هذا التسلسل في التفكير *​ *في البداية قيل أن السيد المسيح هو صورة الله وكما اتفقنا سابقا بأن صورة الله تطلق على كل انسان ففي النهاية السيد المسيح هو انسان وابن انسان ونحن جميعا صورة لله فلو كان شخصا معاقا او مجنونا فهو ايضا صورة لله لأنه انسان وكل انسان يطلق عليه صورة الله !!!!*​ ​ *وكلمة الانسان ا تعني كائن مخلوق فكل الشواهد في الكتاب المقدس تقول بأن الانسان هو مخلوق وكون كلمة انسان تم اطلاقها على السيد المسيح إذن فهي تعطيه صفة المخلوق وإن كان قد خلق فهذة تعتبر معجزة بحد ذاتها لا تأتي من انسان عادي ولكن انسان قد اختاره الإله على كل الناس *​ ​ *رؤ 10: 6*​ *واقسم بالحي الى ابد الآبدين الذي خلق السماء وما فيها والارض وما فيها والبحر وما فيه ان لا يكون زمان بعد*​ *اع 17: 24*​ *الاله الذي خلق العالم وكل ما فيه هذا اذ هو رب السماء والارض لا يسكن في هياكل مصنوعة بالايادي.*​ ​ *6أَنْتَ هُوَ الرَّبُّ وَحْدَكَ. أَنْتَ صَنَعْتَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَسَمَاءَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَكُلَّ جُنْدِهَا، وَالأَرْضَ وَكُلَّ مَا عَلَيْهَا، وَالْبِحَارَ وَكُلَّ مَا فِيهَا، وَأَنْتَ تُحْيِيهَا كُلَّهَا. وَجُنْدُ السَّمَاءِ لَكَ يَسْجُدُ.*​ ​ ​ *وهذا الانسان الذي اختاره الله خلق الله له كل شيء أما كونه خالقا فهذه النصوص التي جاءت لم تأتي على لسان السيد المسيح بنفسه ولكنها جاءت على اناس جاءوا بعد المسيح بل أنه من أدعى أنها جاءت على لسان السيد المسيح قال بالحرف الواحد: *
*1.  لذلك أنا بولس سجين المسيح يسوع في سبيلكم أنتم الوثنيين.*
*....  أطلعت على السر بوحي كما كتبته إليكم بإيجاز من قبل ...*
*9.  وأبين كيف حقق ذلك السر الذي ظل مكتوما طوال الدهور في الله خالق جميع الأشياء*
*فالرجل ها هنا يتحدث عن اسرار ؟ وهل جاء السيد المسيح بأسرار ؟ ! وهل الإله ابدا في اي نص تحدث عن أنه يخفي علينا سرا ً  ؟ *

* وعليه فإن المسيح نفسه لم يدعي أنه خالق نهائيا ولو لمرة واحدة بل كل كلامه يقر ويؤكد بأنه انسان قد جاء بالحق ونعت نفسه بأنه انسان دليل على أنه مخلوق من الله.*​ ​ *وقد فرق الله بين الخالق والمخلوق *​ *كما جاء في رسالة بولس الرسول الى اهل رومية*​ *الإصحاح الاول النص 25*​ *الذين استبدلوا حق الله بالكذب واتقوا **وعبدوا المخلوق دون الخالق** الذي هو مبارك الى الابد امين. 26 لذلك اسلمهم الله الى اهواء الهوان.لان اناثهم استبدلن الاستعمال الطبيعي **بالذي على خلاف الطبيعة**.*​ ​ *فالإله هو إله صادق*​ *تثنية 32*​ *3**إِنِّي بِاسْمِ الرَّبِّ أُنَادِي. أَعْطُوا عَظَمَةً لإِلهِنَا. 4هُوَ الصَّخْرُ الْكَامِلُ صَنِيعُهُ. إِنَّ جَمِيعَ سُبُلِهِ عَدْلٌ. إِلهُ أَمَانَةٍ لاَ جَوْرَ فِيهِ. صِدِّيقٌ وَعَادِلٌ هُوَ. *​ ​ *أوليس الإله هو صادق ؟ *​ *كيف يقول الله أنه خلق الإنسان .. ثم يأتي ويقول لنا اعبدوا المخلوق ؟ !  *​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (17 أبريل 2011)

هل تقصد أن خلقة جميع ، جميع الأشياء بلا إستثناء ، من قبل إنشاء العالم ، خلقة جميع الأشياء ، هى مجرد معجزة من الممكن أن يقوم بها غير الله !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ما هذا !!!!!!!!!!

قد يمكن قول ذلك على معجزة فردية أو إثنتين أو ثلاثة

ولكن : كل الأشياء

منذ بدء الخليق 

كلها بلا إستثناء : [بغيره لم يكن شيئ مما كان] ، كلها هكذا ، يقوم بها أحد آخر غير الله !!!!!!!!!!!!!

والله كان فين !!!! وكان لازمته آيه  لما غيره هو إللى بيخلق كل الأشياء بلا إستثناء !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

أين عقلك يا رجل !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Desert Rose (17 أبريل 2011)

*طبعا يا اخ اسامة حضرتك جبت كم هائل من المواضيع ونقلتها وكل موضوع فيهم عايز موضوع لوحده ياريت تحدد اسئلتك اكتر من كده من غير نقل 
انا هجاوب على بعض الافكار مبدئيا 
1- من قال لك يا اخ اسامة ان المسيح ليس نبى ؟ لا المسيح نبى ورئيس كهنة وكلمة الله وابن الله والله الظاهر فى الجسد وكل شئ تتخيله ,ليه ؟ لان المسيح هو كامل اعلان الله عن نفسه للبشر 
فهو مخلص ونبى ورئيس كهنه وابن الله فى نفس الوقت 
فهذا لايتعارض ابدا مع كون المسيح الله الظاهر فى الجسد ولا ينسف ايماننا به لان هذا اصلا من صميم ايماننا بالمسيح 

2- نعم يا اخ اسامة الله الاب منه جميع الاشياء والله الاب خلق جميع الاشياء بكلمته وبعقله, ومن هو عقل الله وحكمته وعلمه ؟هو الرب يسوع المسيح كلمة الله الازلى 
هذة هى الاقانيم يا اخ اسامة فى الله الواحد 
الله واحد مثلث الاقانيم ,الاب هو مصدر كل شئ ومصدر الوجود والله الاب هذا ناطق وعاقل وخلق كل شئ فى الكون من خلال كلمته وعقله الذى هو يسوع المسيح (اقنوم الابن والكلمة الازلى )
وهذا هو الله الواحد بطبيعته الاقنومية 
سأكتفى بالنقطتين دول لانى انا شايفه انهم الاساس ده غير انك فتحت اكثر من موضوع فى موضوع واحد ولا يوجد سؤال محدد منك حتى نجيب عليه 
سلام 
*


----------



## أسامـة (17 أبريل 2011)

*


nofeir قال:



			سلام الرب مع الجميع ----- الأخ أسامة-- تريد نصاً على أن المسيح ليس إنسان أو مخلوق عادى -- فى بداية الرسالة إلى غلاطية ( بولس رسول لا من الناس ولا بإنسان بل بيسوع المسيح ... ) -- والكتاب المقدس يقول أن المسيح هو صورة الله ذاته وليس هو مخلوق حسب صورة الله  كالإنسان الأول الذى خلق على صورة الله--- فالمسيح هو الإله الظاهر فى الجسد --- وهو واحد مع الاَب وكل ما للاَب هو له -- وفيه يحل كل ملء اللاهوت جسدياً ----- والإنسان الذى يثبت فيه يلبس طبيعة بشرية جديدة مخلوقة حسب صورة الله أى حسب المسيح وليس المسيح هو المخلوق ---------- وسلام الرب مع الجميع
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


استاذي العزيز 

من ابسط مباديء الحوار "البينة على من ادعى" 

انت تدعي أن المسيح ليس انساناً عادية لكنه اتخذ صورة الله 
وانا اقول لك أن المسيح هو انسان عادي مخلوق بل إن اسماً من اسماء السيد المسيح في الانجيل هو "ابن الانسان" .. 
[FONT=&quot]يوحنا 3
**[FONT=&quot]«وَكَمَا رَفَعَ مُوسَى الْحَيَّةَ فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ هكَذَا يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يُرْفَعَ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ، [/FONT]

مت 12: 32
ومن قال كلمة علىابن الانسان يغفر له.واما من قال على الروح القدس فلن يغفر له لا في هذا العالم ولا في الآتي.

مت 16: 13
ولما جاء يسوع الى نواحي قيصرية فيلبس سأل تلاميذه قائلا من يقول الناس اني انا ابن الانسان.
*[/FONT]        *[FONT=&quot]اعمال الرسل 2*[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]يَسُوعُ النَّاصِرِيُّ رَجُلٌ قَدْ تَبَرْهَنَ لَكُمْ مِنْ قِبَلِ اللهِ بِقُوَّاتٍ وَعَجَائِبَ وَآيَاتٍ صَنَعَهَا اللهُ بِيَدِهِ فِي وَسْطِكُمْ*[/FONT]​ *
لو 18: 31
واخذ الاثني عشر وقال لهم ها نحن صاعدون الى اورشليم وسيتم كل ما هو مكتوب بالانبياء عن ابن الانسان.


وكلمة صورة الله تعني بأي حال من الأحوال عبداً شبيه بالناس ويجوز لنا أن نطلقها على أي انسان بما أن الله قد خلق آدم على صورته شبيها لله طبقا لما ذكره الكتاب المقدس

فإن كان عندك ما يضاد ما أتيت به فآت به 

* *اهل كورنثوس - 11*
*7   فان الرجل لا ينبغي ان يغطي راسه لكونه صورة الله ومجده.واما المراة فهي مجد الرجل.*

*الآيه صريحة وواضحة تقول بأن الرجل على الإطلاق هو صورة الله إذن أي رجل أو انسان هو صورة لله وعليه فإن المسيح ايضا صورة لله ليس لكونه المسيح ولكنه لأنه أنسان ورجل وهذا ما اثبته سالفا*
*وشكرا والسلام عليكم*
*
*




*
*

*
*
*
*​


----------



## Desert Rose (17 أبريل 2011)

أسامـة قال:


> * وعليه فإن المسيح نفسه لم يدعي أنه خالق نهائيا ولو لمرة واحدة بل كل كلامه يقر ويؤكد بأنه انسان قد جاء بالحق ونعت نفسه بأنه انسان دليل على أنه مخلوق من الله.*​




*هههههههه المسيح لم يدعى انه الخالق ؟
لا المسيح مش محتاج يدعى لانه هو الخالق فعلا 
هو لازم يوقف ويقول ياجماعة انا الخالق ؟ام ان اعماله نفسها كانت تشهد له انه هو الخالق ؟؟؟؟
اه ده غير كلامه وتصريحاته الواضحة اللى فهمها اليهود كويس انه هو الله ذاته 

*​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (17 أبريل 2011)

*فكر بنفسك ولنفسك

ولا تنقل أفكاراً شاذة بغير أن تراجعها بعقلك

فهل يتخلى الله عن عمل الخلق نهائياً هكذا ، ويفقد صفته كخالق ، ويترك كل الخلق بلا إستثناء واحد ، لشخص آخر !!!!!!!!!

كيف يتقبل عقلك مثل هذه الأفكار الشاذة !!!!

هل الله الذى يقول للشيئ كن فيكون ، يترك عمله الأهم فى هذا الكون كله ، وهو خلقته ، لشخص آخر !!!!!!!

الخلق هو مجد الله ،  فهل يترك الله مجده لآخر !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

قل أنه يترك أشياء تافهة غير جوهرية للآخرين ، ولكن يترك أهم أعماله نحو الخليقة ، بخلقته لها ، يتركها لشخص آخر !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ولماذا !!!!!!!!!!!!!! لماذا يترك أهم عمل نحو الخليقة كلها ، ويجعل آخراً أن يكون هو صاحب الفضل عليها بأهم شيئ ، وهو خلقها من العدم  !!!!!!!!!!!!!

لماذا لم يخلق هو !!! هل لأنه عاجز مثلما قال فلاسفة الوثنية لتبرير تعدد آلهتهم !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (17 أبريل 2011)

أنت قلت أنه هو الخالق ، وقلت أن خلقته كانت مجرد معجزة وليس لأنه هو الله

فرد على إعتراضنا لو سمحت ولا تترك الموضوع للفرعيات


----------



## أسامـة (17 أبريل 2011)

*


مكرم زكى شنوده قال:



فكر بنفسك ولنفسك

ولا تنقل أفكاراً شاذة بغير أن تراجعها بعقلك

فهل يتخلى الله عن عمل الخلق نهائياً هكذا ، ويفقد صفته كخالق ، ويترك كل الخلق بلا إستثناء واحد ، لشخص آخر !!!!!!!!!

كيف يتقبل عقلك مثل هذه الأفكار الشاذة !!!!

هل الله الذى يقول للشيئ كن فيكون ، يترك عمله الأهم فى هذا الكون كله ، وهو خلقته ، لشخص آخر !!!!!!!

الخلق هو مجد الله ،  فهل يترك الله مجده لآخر !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

قل أنه يترك أشياء تافهة غير جوهرية للآخرين ، ولكن يترك أهم أعماله نحو الخليقة ، بخلقته لها ، يتركها لشخص آخر !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ولماذا !!!!!!!!!!!!!! لماذا يترك أهم عمل نحو الخليقة كلها ، ويجعل آخراً أن يكون هو صاحب الفضل عليها بأهم شيئ ، وهو خلقها من العدم  !!!!!!!!!!!!!

لماذا لم يخلق هو !!! هل لأنه عاجز مثلما قال فلاسفة الوثنية لتبرير تعدد آلهتهم !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



أنقر للتوسيع...




الاخ الكريم مكرم

لو 19: 22
فقال له من فمك ادينك ايها العبد الشرير.عرفت اني انسان صارم آخذ ما لم اضع واحصد ما لم ازرع.

فقط اقصد من فمك ادينك اخي الكريم ولا اقصدك بأنك شرير بالطبع

*


> *فهل يتخلى الله عن عمل الخلق نهائياً هكذا ، ويفقد صفته كخالق ، ويترك كل الخلق بلا إستثناء واحد ، لشخص آخر !!!!!!!!!
> **هل الله الذى يقول للشيئ كن فيكون ، يترك عمله الأهم فى هذا الكون كله ، وهو خلقته ، لشخص آخر !!!!!!!
> 
> الخلق هو مجد الله ،  فهل يترك الله مجده لآخر !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


*إذن انت تقر بأن السيد المسيح شخص آخر ؟ ! *


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (17 أبريل 2011)

*أحتى الآن لم تعرف ما أقوله

إننى أناقش منطقك أنت !!!!!!!

ألم تأخذ بالك من أننى أرد عليك أنت وأناقش أفكارك أنت ، وأصل بك إلى نتيجتها الفظيعة !!!!!!!!

*


----------



## أسامـة (17 أبريل 2011)

*انا اناقشك بالكتاب المقدس استاذي العزيز

لم اضع نصا أو  كلمة إلا وقد جئت بالدليل من الكتاب المقدس فإن كان عندك ما يناقض ما تفوهت به فأت به بالدليل من الكتاب المقدس

وشكرا لسعة صدرك
والسلام عليكم
*


----------



## Desert Rose (17 أبريل 2011)

أسامـة قال:


> *
> *
> *إذن انت تقر بأن السيد المسيح شخص آخر ؟ ! *



*هههههههههههه لاتعليق 
ما تجيب من الاخر يا اخ اسامة بدل ما الموضوع يتحذف 
*


----------



## أسامـة (17 أبريل 2011)

*


Nancy2 قال:



			هههههههههههه لاتعليق 
ما تجيب من الاخر يا اخ اسامة بدل ما الموضوع يتحذف
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


اختي الكريمة نانسي

وهل الحذف هو سلاحكم ؟ ! 

هل قمت بإهانة اي شخص هل تكلمت بما يتعد آداب الحوار ؟ هل قمت بالاستهزاء بأحد او استفزاز أحد 

تحدثت بكل الاداب والاحترام ونقلت ما يثبت ما اقول من الكتاب المقدس وليس من تلقاء نفسي
*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (17 أبريل 2011)

ألم تنتبه بعد لأننى أرد على ما ذكرته أنت ، بأن المسيح خلق كل ما خلق ، كمجرد معجزة وليس لأنه هو الله

ألم تنتبه لأننى أفند هذه الفكرة الشاذة !!!!!!!!!!!


لا أستطيع أن أتهمك بعيب فى قدراتك العقلية ، ولكننى أفسر ذلك بأنك تنقل ما تكتبه بدون أن تفهمه ، فلما نحاسبك عليه ، تستغرب من ردنا ، لأنك لم تفكر فيما نقلته من الأصل

وذلك يفسر سبب إنقطاع التواصل الفكرى بيننا ، فسيادتك - مع كل الأسف - لا تقرأ ولا حتى الكلام الذى تنقله ، ناهيك عما نرد به !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
وسأنقل لك ما كتبته أنت فى مداخلتك التى رددت عليها ، فى المداخلة التالية باشرة


----------



## سرجيوُس (17 أبريل 2011)

يا عمو
انت قلت ايه الدليل ان المسيح خالق
جبتلك الف دليل
ليه بتلف وتدور
وتتبع اسلوب التقية الاسلامى
وكذا مرة الاخوة ينبهوك
وانت لا تسمع
ليه التدليس دا


----------



## بايبل333 (17 أبريل 2011)

*" أخ اسامة انت عايز اجابة مقنعة هقولك انا *

*انت لو اخذت من فعل اتى اسم هل الفعل ذهب ام هو موجود .؟*
*ممككن اسمع من حضرتك ,؟*


----------



## سرجيوُس (17 أبريل 2011)

لو المسلم متعدلش واتكلم عدل
سيتم حذف الموضوع
او غلقه
لاننا لا نملك وقت لنضيعه فى الغناء والطبل والزمر


----------



## Desert Rose (17 أبريل 2011)

أسامـة قال:


> *
> 
> اختي الكريمة نانسي
> 
> ...



*هههههه لا الحذف مش سلاحنا يا اخ اسامة والدليل اننا جاوبناك وادينا معاك للاخر 
هو ايه بقى اللى انت قولته ؟يعنى انت عايز تثبت ايه ؟فين السؤال ؟ مجاوبتش ليه على الاخ مكرم ؟ ماناقشتش ليه ردودنا 
عمال تنقل كلام من غيرما تناقش اللى بيردوا عليك وبعدين تقول مش بتجاوبوا وبتحذفوا 
طيب ما احنا جاوبنا ناقشنا فى اللى احنا قولناه الاول 
سلام 
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (17 أبريل 2011)

إلى كل الأعضاء المسيحيين ، رجاء كفوا عن تضييع وقتكم مع هذه العقول التي تحتاج عقول لتفهم وكفوا عن تجاوز قوانين القسم ، القسم ليس للنقاش بل للسؤال والإجابة ، اتركوا لي هذا الموضوع قليلاً


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (17 أبريل 2011)

ها هو الإقتباس من كلامك أنت بالكوبى والباست :

((( *وأما كون المسيح به خلقت جميع الاشياء وبه كل شيء كان* 

فإليك النصوص مرة اخرى ولاحظ الفرق 

1 كو 8: 6لكن لنا اله واحد الآب الذي منهجميع الاشياءونحن له.ورب واحد يسوع المسيح الذي بهجميع الاشياءونحن به.
1 كو 8: 6لكن لنا اله واحد الآب الذي منهجميع الاشياءونحن له.ورب واحد يسوع المسيح الذي بهجميع الاشياءونحن به
1 كو 11: 12لانه كما ان المرأة هي من الرجل هكذا الرجل ايضا هو بالمرأة.ولكنجميع الاشياءهي من الله.
*اقول هذه المعجزة من الله ولا اقول هذه المعجزة بالله*
اقول هذه المشيئة من الله ولا اقول هذه المشيئة بالله
اقول جميع الاشياء من الله ولا اقول جميع الاشياء بالله)))

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

ألم تعرف أن ما كتبته _ أو نقلته _ أنت ، يعنى أن خالق كل الأشياء هو شخص آخر غير الله !!!!!!!!!!

يعنى أن خالق كل الأشياء ليس هو الله !!!!!!!!!!

ألم تنتبه لمعنى ما كتبته أنت !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## أسامـة (17 أبريل 2011)

*طيب لو ممكن واحد بس يكلمني لاني كدة مش عارف ارد على مين ولا مين صعب اكلم 5 في وقت واحد اخواني اكلرام

رشحوا واحد فقط يتكلم معايا باسمكم جميعا وانا تحت امركم 
*


----------



## nofeir (17 أبريل 2011)

سلام الرب مع الجميع ---- أشكرك أخى مكرم---- الأخ العزيز أسامة أنت تقتبس من الكتاب المقدس و طلبت بنفسك نص من الكتاب المقدس أن المسيح ليس إنسان أو مخلوق عادى وقد أحضرت لك ------- كما أن هناك نص أخطر فى الرسالة إلى فيلبى الإصحاح الثانى (لكنه أخلى ذاته اَخذاً صورة عبد وإذ وجد فى الهيئة كإنسان وضع نفسه وأطاع حتى الموت موت الصليب) -- أى أن المسيح أخذ صورة عبد وهو فى الأصل بلاهوته المعبود وليس عبد مثل كل مخلوقات الله --- وهناك نصوص كثيرة جداً على أن المسيح هو صورة الله لأنه الإله الذى ظهر فى الجسد -- فهو الإبن الوحيد-- وهو الذى به كان كل شئ من المخلوقات -- وهو الواحد مع الاَب ومهما عمل الاَب هذا يعمله الإبن أيضا -- أي يعمل كل أعمال الاَب --- وينبغى أن يكرم الجميع الإبن كما يكرمون الاَب - أى على نفس المستوى -- لأن الله وكلمته واحد بدون إنقسام -- وهو فيه يحل كل ملء اللاهوت جسدياً ------------   من من المخلوقات أو الناس يطلق عليه هذا -- ومن من المخلوقات هو صورة الله لأنه واحد مع الله وكل ما للاَب هو له- وكل المخلوقات به وجدت---- بل الإنسان يعتبر صورة الله لأنه مخلوق على صورة الله حسب سفر التكوين- مع ملاحظة أن كل المخلوقات جاءت إلى الوجود بواسطة الإبن الكلمة كما قال الكتاب المقدس بوضوح ------------ وسلام الرب مع الجميع


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (17 أبريل 2011)

أرجو عدم غلق الموضوع ، والوقت محسوب عند ربنا إنه خدمة لربنا

ولا مشكلة بإذن ربنا فبالنا طويل عليه لغاية ما يعرف غلطه


----------



## أسامـة (17 أبريل 2011)

*اخي الكريم مكرم ما كنت اصبو إليه هو المعنى اللغوي والفرق بين "من" واستخدام حرف الجر "الباء"
ارجو ان تكون الفكرة وصلت*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (17 أبريل 2011)

أسامـة قال:


> *اخي الكريم مكرم ما كنت اصبو إليه هو المعنى اللغوي والفرق بين "من" واستخدام حرف الجر "الباء"
> ارجو ان تكون الفكرة وصلت*



+++++++++++++++++++++++++
*
لن أتداخل فى الحروف 

ولكنك كنت تعنى أنه خلق الكل كمعجزة وليس لأنه هو الله

وبالتالى جعلت خالق كل الأشياء بلا إستثناء

بل الذى : بغيره لم يكن شيئ مما كان

جعلته شخصاً آخراً غير الله

ثم لما إعترضت على سيادتك ، فوجئت بك تنسب إلىَّ ما كنت أنت بنفسك قد قلته !!!!!!!!!!!!!

أليس هذا أمر غريب !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Molka Molkan (17 أبريل 2011)

إلى كل الأعضاء المسيحيين ، رجاء  كفوا عن تضييع وقتكم مع هذه العقول التي تحتاج عقول لتفهم وكفوا عن تجاوز  قوانين القسم ، القسم ليس للنقاش بل للسؤال والإجابة ، اتركوا لي هذا  الموضوع قليلاً


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (17 أبريل 2011)

حاضر
الرسالة تم رفضها لأنها قصيرة

فأقول مرة أخرى :

حاضر


----------



## أسامـة (17 أبريل 2011)

> سلام الرب مع الجميع ---- أشكرك أخى مكرم---- الأخ العزيز أسامة أنت تقتبس من الكتاب المقدس و طلبت بنفسك نص من الكتاب المقدس أن المسيح ليس إنسان أو مخلوق عادى وقد أحضرت لك ------- كما أن هناك نص أخطر فى الرسالة إلى فيلبى الإصحاح الثانى (لكنه أخلى ذاته اَخذاً صورة عبد وإذ وجد فى الهيئة كإنسان وضع نفسه وأطاع حتى الموت موت الصليب) -- أى أن المسيح أخذ صورة عبد وهو فى الأصل بلاهوته المعبود وليس عبد مثل كل مخلوقات الله --- وهناك نصوص كثيرة جداً على أن المسيح هو صورة الله لأنه الإله الذى ظهر فى الجسد -- فهو الإبن الوحيد-- وهو الذى به كان كل شئ من المخلوقات -- وهو الواحد مع الاَب ومهما عمل الاَب هذا يعمله الإبن أيضا -- أي يعمل كل أعمال الاَب --- وينبغى أن يكرم الجميع الإبن كما يكرمون الاَب - أى على نفس المستوى -- لأن الله وكلمته واحد بدون إنقسام -- وهو فيه يحل كل ملء اللاهوت جسدياً ------------ من من المخلوقات أو الناس يطلق عليه هذا -- ومن من المخلوقات هو صورة الله لأنه واحد مع الله وكل ما للاَب هو له- وكل المخلوقات به وجدت---- بل الإنسان يعتبر صورة الله لأنه مخلوق على صورة الله حسب سفر التكوين- مع ملاحظة أن كل المخلوقات جاءت إلى الوجود بواسطة الإبن الكلمة كما قال الكتاب المقدس بوضوح ------------ وسلام الرب مع الجميع


 ​ *شكرا الاخ الكريم نوفير*​ *اخي العزيز تعليقك ليس فيه اية فكرة جديدة إلا هذه الفكرة " وهو الواحد مع الاَب ومهما عمل الاَب هذا يعمله الإبن أيضا -- أي يعمل كل أعمال الاَب --- وينبغى أن يكرم الجميع الإبن كما يكرمون الاَب - أى على نفس المستوى -- لأن الله وكلمته واحد بدون إنقسام -- وهو فيه يحل كل ملء اللاهوت جسدياً"*​ *وهي موضوع آخر لسنا بصدد الحديث عنه الآن*​ *ارجو أن تراجع تعليقي رقم 56 فقد قمت بالرد على هذه النقطة تحديدا "المسيح ليس إنسان أو مخلوق عادي" ـ "المسيح هو صورة الله" *​ *http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2746346&postcount=56*​ ​ ​


----------



## Molka Molkan (17 أبريل 2011)

> * هل السيد المسيح خالق أم مخلوق ؟ ! وما الدليل من الكتاب المقدس وشكرا*



سؤالك خاطيء ويحتاج لفصل ،


السيد المسيح جسده مخلوق ( ناسوته )
السيد المسيح خالق ( لاهوت )




> * * نقطة للتوضيح لأن بعضا من  الاخوة يتجاهلون السؤال ويسألون اسئلة فقط لتشتيت الموضوع ومن ثم يأتي  علينا المشرف لغلق الموضوع للاسف بل ومحو تعليقاتي التي تخضع لآداب الحوار  وقوانين المشاركة في المنتدى *


الذي يغلق الموضوع هو تشتيتك انت وفي بعض الأحيان قلة في ادبك..




> * لكن واضح أنك لم تقرأ سؤالي جيدا *



واضح انك لا تجيد القراءة من الأساس ، فهو اجابك اجابة مباشرة على سؤالك وقال :



> *  كل شيء به كان وبغيره لم يكن شيء مما كان.*





> *إنه فيه خلق الكل: ما في السماوات وما على الأرض، ما يرى وما لا يرى، سواء كان عروشا ام سيادات ام رياسات ام سلاطين. الكل به وله قد خلق.*



وعليه فهو اجابك وتشتيتك هذا جزاؤه الحذف

اذن فإما انك بلا عقل تماما ، او لا تعرف القراءة او تضيع وقت الأعضاء جميعا وكلهم عقابهم تعرفه..




> * انا لم اقل هل المسيح هو الله وما الدليل !!!!!*



من تكلم في هذا الموضوع !!!؟



> * أليس فيكم رجل رشيد ؟ ! *


وهل نحن مثلك يا قليل الأدب ؟



> *لكن الانجيل نفسه اختي العزيزة  يقر صراحاً نصا واصطلاحا بأن المسيح هو مخلوق فلو كما تفضلتي آنفا واثبتي  أن الانجيل يقر بأن السيد المسيح هو الخالق إذن هناك تناقض واضح صريح في  الانجيل*


التناقض هو في عقلك فقط ( في حالة وجوده ) إذ انك لا تعرف معنى سؤالك ولا معنى إجابة !!



> *ضعي في اعتبارك أنه لا يوجد في الانجيل المقدس بالكامل نصا واحدا يقول بأن "السيد المسيح خالق" *



ليس مهم ان بهذه الحروف " خ ل ق " بل يوجد أدلة كثيرة انه الخالق ...


بالإضافة الى وحدانيته مع الآب ومساواته له وان كل ما للآب هو له !!



> *ولكن في المقابل يوجد نصا صريحا يصف السيد المسيح "بالمخلوق"*



استخرج هذا النص ..



> *ناخد الموضوع من الاول إذن *


وماله تعالى ،،

*اهل فلسس 4*​ *. إن الذي نزل هو نفسه الذي صعد إلى ما فوق جميع السماوات لكي يملأ كل شيء.*​ *11. وهو قد وهب البعض أن يكونوا رسلا، والبعض أنبياء، والبعض مبشرين والبعض رعاة ومعلمين،*​ *12. لتأهيل القديسين من جهة عمل الخدمة، لبنيان جسد المسيح،*​ *13. حتى نصل جميعا إلى وحدة الإيمان ووحدة المعرفة لابن الله، إلى إنسان تام البلوغ، إلى مقدار قامة ملء المسيح.*​ *14. وذلك حتى لا نكون فيما بعد أطفالا تتقاذفنا وتحملنا كل ريح تعليم يقوم على خداع الناس والمكر بهم لجرهم إلى الضلال الملفق،*​ *15. بل نتمسك بالحق في المحبة، فننمو في كل شيء نحو من هو الرأس، أي المسيح.*​ *16.  فمنه يستمد الجسد كله تماسكه وترابطه بمساندة كل مفصل وفقا لمقدار العمل  المخصص لكل جزء، لينشيء نموا يؤول إلى بنيان الجسد بنيانا ذاتيا في المحبة.*​ *17. أقول هذا إذن، وأشهد في الرب، راجيا ألا تسلكوا فيما بعد كما يسلك الأمم في عقم ذهنهم،*​ *18. لكونهم مظلمي البصيرة ومتغربين عن حياة الله بسبب ما فيهم من جهل وقساوة قلب.*​ *19. فهؤلاء، إذ طرحوا جانبا كل إحساس، استسلموا للإباحية ليرتكبوا كل نجاسة بشهوة نهمة لا ترتوي.*​ *20. أما أنتم، فلم تتعلموا المسيح هكذا،*​ *21. إذا كنتم قد سمعتموه حقا وتلقيتم فيه التعليم الموافق للحق الذي في يسوع!*​ *22. وهو أن تخلعوا ما يتعلق بسيرتكم الماضية: الإنسان العتيق الذي يفسد نفسه بالشهوات الخداعة؛*​ *23. وتتجددوا في روح ذهنكم؛*​ *24. وتلبسوا الإنسان الجديد المخلوق على مثال الله في البر والقداسة بالحق.*​




> *24.  فتلبسوا الإنسان الجديد الذي خلق على صورة الله في البر وقداسة الحق. *


دا انت ضايع !!

مين هو اللي اتقال عليه اتخلق على صورة الله



> *معنى كلامك أن كلمة "صورة  الله" هو ليس اصطلاح خاص بالسيد المسيح بل هو كل صفة لكل انسان هو "صورة  الله" لأن الله خلقنا على صورته هذا ما فهمت وعليه فإنا صورة لله والسيد  المسيح ايضا صورة الله
> 
> طيب أوليس الانسان مخلوق ؟
> *


لا مجال للتشتيت...


> *دليل واضح صريح أن كل انسان هو مخلوق*


يا مدلس
سؤالك كان عن :



> هل السيد المسيح خالق أم مخلوق ؟ !





> *صورة الله من عدمها فقد أثبتنا بالدليل أن كلمة "صورة الله" تأتي على كل انسان حتى السيد المسيح*


كذبت ، هذا معنى وهذا آخر ..



> *  وأنه خالق وليس مخلوق بما أن كل البشر هم مخلوقين ؟ ! *





> *  كل شيء به كان وبغيره لم يكن شيء مما كان.*





> *إنه فيه خلق الكل: ما في السماوات وما على الأرض، ما يرى وما لا يرى، سواء كان عروشا ام سيادات ام رياسات ام سلاطين. الكل به وله قد خلق.*





> *أما إطلاق كلمة رب على المسيح فجاءت على النحو التالي من الكتاب المقدس**
> **يوحنا 4 – الترجمة اليسوعية*​ *قالت المرأة: يا رب، أرى أنك نبي.*​ *يوحنا 20*​ *16 **قال لها يسوع يا مريم.فالتفتت تلك وقالت له ربوني الذي تفسيره يا معلم*​ *يوحنا 1**
> 38 **فالتفت يسوع ونظرهما يتبعان فقال لهما ماذا تطلبان**.**فقالا ربي الذي تفسيره يا معلم**اين تمكث**.**
> *




اول آيه هى شهادة من يهودية ، تحب شهادة اليهود ؟

الثانية والثالثة ، هي رابووووووووووني او رابي ، وهى غير ربي !
شغال آله نسخ !



> *1 كو 8: 6**لكن لنا اله واحد الآب الذي منه**جميع الاشياء**ونحن له.ورب واحد يسوع المسيح الذي به**جميع الاشياء**ونحن به**.* *1 كو 8: 6لكن لنا اله واحد الآب الذي منه**جميع الاشياء**ونحن له.ورب واحد يسوع المسيح الذي به**جميع الاشياء**ونحن به*​ *1 كو 11: 12لانه كما ان المرأة هي من الرجل هكذا الرجل ايضا هو بالمرأة.ولكن**جميع الاشياء**هي من الله**.*​


ايوة فعلا ،المسيح هو الله وهو مساوي للآب وهو الخالق !
فيها اية دي عشان ترد على كلامنا ؟



> *اقول هذه المعجزة من الله ولا اقول هذه المعجزة بالله*​ *اقول هذه المشيئة من الله ولا اقول هذه المشيئة بالله*​ *اقول جميع الاشياء من الله ولا اقول جميع الاشياء بالله*​




قل ما تقول فكلامك لا يعبر الا عن طفل يتكلم !



> * انت تدعي أن المسيح ليس انساناً عادية لكنه اتخذ صورة الله *



نحن لا ندعي ، هناك ادلة حرفية وهناك جميع الأدلة والتي لا تجرؤ على مناقشتها ولا انت ولا اي انسان مسلم !



> * وانا اقول لك أن المسيح هو انسان عادي مخلوق بل إن اسماً من اسماء السيد المسيح في الانجيل هو "ابن الانسان" .. *


لقب ابن الإنسان تعبير عن اللاهوت اكثر منه بكثير عن الناسوت ولو كنت لك مجرد علم في الكتاب المقدس لعلمت هذا ولكنك كوبير ..



> *[FONT=&quot]يوحنا 3
> **[FONT=&quot]«وَكَمَا رَفَعَ مُوسَى الْحَيَّةَ فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ هكَذَا يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يُرْفَعَ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ، *





> *
> 
> مت 12: 32
> ومن قال كلمة علىابن الانسان يغفر له.واما من قال على الروح القدس فلن يغفر له لا في هذا العالم ولا في الآتي.
> ...


اية علاقة دول بالموضوع ؟؟


1) إنجيل متى 8: 20

فَقَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «لِلثَّعَالِب أَوْجِرَةٌ وَلِطُيُورِ السَّمَاءِ أَوْكَارٌ، وَأَمَّا ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ فَلَيْسَ لَهُ أَيْنَ يُسْنِدُ رَأْسَهُ».

2) إنجيل متى 9: 6

وَلكِنْ لِكَيْ تَعْلَمُوا أَنَّ لابْنِ الإِنْسَانِ  سُلْطَانًا عَلَى الأَرْضِ أَنْ يَغْفِرَ الْخَطَايَا». حِينَئِذٍ قَالَ  لِلْمَفْلُوجِ: «قُمِ احْمِلْ فِرَاشَكَ وَاذْهَبْ إِلَى بَيْتِكَ!»

3) إنجيل متى 10: 23

وَمَتَى  طَرَدُوكُمْ فِي هذِهِ الْمَدِينَةِ فَاهْرُبُوا إِلَى الأُخْرَى.  فَإِنِّي الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: لاَ تُكَمِّلُونَ مُدُنَ إِسْرَائِيلَ  حَتَّى يَأْتِيَ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ.

4) إنجيل متى 10: 35

فَإِنِّي جِئْتُ لأُفَرِّقَ الإِنْسَانَ ضِدَّ أَبِيهِ، وَالابْنَةَ ضِدَّ أُمِّهَا، وَالْكَنَّةَ ضِدَّ حَمَاتِهَا.

5) إنجيل متى 11: 19

جَاءَ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ  يَأْكُلُ وَيَشْرَبُ، فَيَقُولُونَ: هُوَذَا إِنْسَانٌ أَكُولٌ وَشِرِّيبُ  خَمْرٍ، مُحِبٌّ لِلْعَشَّارِينَ وَالْخُطَاةِ. وَالْحِكْمَةُ تَبَرَّرَتْ  مِنْ بَنِيهَا».

6) إنجيل متى 12: 8

فَإِنَّ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ هُوَ رَبُّ السَّبْتِ أَيْضًا».

7) إنجيل متى 12: 32

وَمَنْ قَالَ كَلِمَةً عَلَى ابْنِ الإِنْسَانِ يُغْفَرُ لَهُ، وَأَمَّا مَنْ قَالَ عَلَى الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ فَلَنْ يُغْفَرَ لَهُ، لاَ فِي هذَا الْعَالَمِ وَلاَ فِي الآتِي.

8) إنجيل متى 12: 40

لأَنَّهُ كَمَا كَانَ يُونَانُ فِي بَطْنِ الْحُوتِ ثَلاَثَةَ أَيَّامٍ وَثَلاَثَ لَيَال، هكَذَا يَكُونُ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ فِي قَلْب الأَرْضِ ثَلاَثَةَ أَيَّامٍ وَثَلاَثَ لَيَال.

9) إنجيل متى 13: 37

فَأَجَابَ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «اَلزَّارِعُ الزَّرْعَ الْجَيِّدَ هُوَ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ.

10) إنجيل متى 13: 41

يُرْسِلُ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ مَلاَئِكَتَهُ فَيَجْمَعُونَ مِنْ مَلَكُوتِهِ جَمِيعَ الْمَعَاثِرِ وَفَاعِلِي الإِثْمِ،

11) إنجيل متى 16: 13

وَلَمَّا  جَاءَ يَسُوعُ إِلَى نَوَاحِي قَيْصَرِيَّةِ فِيلُبُّسَ سَأَلَ  تَلاَمِيذَهُ قِائِلاً: «مَنْ يَقُولُ النَّاسُ إِنِّي أَنَا ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ؟»

12) إنجيل متى 16: 27

فَإِنَّ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ سَوْفَ يَأْتِي فِي مَجْدِ أَبِيهِ مَعَ مَلاَئِكَتِهِ، وَحِينَئِذٍ يُجَازِي كُلَّ وَاحِدٍ حَسَبَ عَمَلِهِ.

13) إنجيل متى 16: 28

اَلْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ مِنَ الْقِيَامِ ههُنَا قَوْمًا لاَ يَذُوقُونَ الْمَوْتَ حَتَّى يَرَوُا ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ آتِيًا فِي مَلَكُوتِهِ».

14) إنجيل متى 17: 9

وَفِيمَا هُمْ نَازِلُونَ مِنَ الْجَبَلِ أَوْصَاهُمْ يَسُوعُ قَائِلاً: «لاَ تُعْلِمُوا أَحَدًا بِمَا رَأَيْتُمْ حَتَّى يَقُومَ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ».

15) إنجيل متى 17: 12

وَلكِنِّي أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ إِيلِيَّا قَدْ جَاءَ وَلَمْ يَعْرِفُوهُ، بَلْ عَمِلُوا بِهِ كُلَّ مَا أَرَادُوا. كَذلِكَ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ أَيْضًا سَوْفَ يَتَأَلَّمُ مِنْهُمْ».


16) إنجيل متى 17: 22

وَفِيمَا هُمْ يَتَرَدَّدُونَ فِي الْجَلِيلِ قَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ سَوْفَ يُسَلَّمُ إِلَى أَيْدِي النَّاسِ

17) إنجيل متى 18: 11

لأَنَّ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ قَدْ جَاءَ لِكَيْ يُخَلِّصَ مَا قَدْ هَلَكَ.

18) إنجيل متى 19: 28

فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّكُمْ أَنْتُمُ الَّذِينَ تَبِعْتُمُونِي، فِي التَّجْدِيدِ، مَتَى جَلَسَ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ  عَلَى كُرْسِيِّ مَجْدِهِ، تَجْلِسُونَ أَنْتُمْ أَيْضًا عَلَى اثْنَيْ  عَشَرَ كُرْسِيًّا تَدِينُونَ أَسْبَاطَ إِسْرَائِيلَ الاثْنَيْ عَشَرَ.

19) إنجيل متى 20: 18

«هَا نَحْنُ صَاعِدُونَ إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ، وَابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ يُسَلَّمُ إِلَى رُؤَسَاءِ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالْكَتَبَةِ، فَيَحْكُمُونَ عَلَيْهِ بِالْمَوْتِ،

20) إنجيل متى 20: 28

كَمَا أَنَّ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ لَمْ يَأْتِ لِيُخْدَمَ بَلْ لِيَخْدِمَ، وَلِيَبْذِلَ نَفْسَهُ فِدْيَةً عَنْ كَثِيرِينَ».

21) إنجيل متى 24: 27

لأَنَّهُ كَمَا أَنَّ الْبَرْقَ يَخْرُجُ مِنَ الْمَشَارِقِ وَيَظْهَرُ إِلَى الْمَغَارِبِ، هكَذَا يَكُونُ أَيْضًا مَجِيءُ ابْنِ الإِنْسَانِ.

22) إنجيل متى 24: 30

وَحِينَئِذٍ تَظْهَرُ عَلاَمَةُ ابْنِ الإِنْسَانِ فِي السَّمَاءِ. وَحِينَئِذٍ تَنُوحُ جَمِيعُ قَبَائِلِ الأَرْضِ، وَيُبْصِرُونَ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ آتِيًا عَلَى سَحَاب السَّمَاءِ بِقُوَّةٍ وَمَجْدٍ كَثِيرٍ.

23) إنجيل متى 24: 37

وَكَمَا كَانَتْ أَيَّامُ نُوحٍ كَذلِكَ يَكُونُ أَيْضًا مَجِيءُ ابْنِ الإِنْسَانِ.

24) إنجيل متى 24: 39

وَلَمْ يَعْلَمُوا حَتَّى جَاءَ الطُّوفَانُ وَأَخَذَ الْجَمِيعَ، كَذلِكَ يَكُونُ أَيْضًا مَجِيءُ ابْنِ الإِنْسَانِ.

25) إنجيل متى 24: 44

لِذلِكَ كُونُوا أَنْتُمْ أَيْضًا مُسْتَعِدِّينَ، لأَنَّهُ فِي سَاعَةٍ لاَ تَظُنُّونَ يَأْتِي ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ.

26) إنجيل متى 25: 13

فَاسْهَرُوا إِذًا لأَنَّكُمْ لاَ تَعْرِفُونَ الْيَوْمَ وَلاَ السَّاعَةَ الَّتِي يَأْتِي فِيهَا ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ.

27) إنجيل متى 25: 31

«وَمَتَى جَاءَ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ فِي مَجْدِهِ وَجَمِيعُ الْمَلاَئِكَةِ الْقِدِّيسِينَ مَعَهُ، فَحِينَئِذٍ يَجْلِسُ عَلَى كُرْسِيِّ مَجْدِهِ.

28) إنجيل متى 26: 2

«تَعْلَمُونَ أَنَّهُ بَعْدَ يَوْمَيْنِ يَكُونُ الْفِصْحُ، وَابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ يُسَلَّمُ لِيُصْلَبَ».

29) إنجيل متى 26: 24

إِنَّ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ مَاضٍ كَمَا هُوَ مَكْتُوبٌ عَنْهُ، وَلكِنْ وَيْلٌ لِذلِكَ الرَّجُلِ الَّذِي بِهِ يُسَلَّمُ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ. كَانَ خَيْرًا لِذلِكَ الرَّجُلِ لَوْ لَمْ يُولَدْ!».

30) إنجيل متى 26: 45

ثُمَّ جَاءَ إِلَى تَلاَمِيذِهِ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «نَامُوا الآنَ وَاسْتَرِيحُوا! هُوَذَا السَّاعَةُ قَدِ اقْتَرَبَتْ، وَابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ يُسَلَّمُ إِلَى أَيْدِي الْخُطَاةِ.


31) إنجيل متى 26: 64

قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «أَنْتَ قُلْتَ! وَأَيْضًا أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: مِنَ الآنَ تُبْصِرُونَ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ جَالِسًا عَنْ يَمِينِ الْقُوَّةِ، وَآتِيًا عَلَى سَحَاب السَّمَاءِ».

32) إنجيل مرقس 2: 10

وَلكِنْ لِكَيْ تَعْلَمُوا أَنَّ لابْنِ الإِنْسَانِ سُلْطَانًا عَلَى الأَرْضِ أَنْ يَغْفِرَ الْخَطَايَا». قَالَ لِلْمَفْلُوجِ:

33) إنجيل مرقس 2: 28

إِذًا ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ هُوَ رَبُّ السَّبْتِ أَيْضًا».

34) إنجيل مرقس 8: 31

وَابْتَدَأَ يُعَلِّمُهُمْ أَنَّ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ  يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يَتَأَلَّمَ كَثِيرًا، وَيُرْفَضَ مِنَ الشُّيُوخِ  وَرُؤَسَاءِ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالْكَتَبَةِ، وَيُقْتَلَ، وَبَعْدَ ثَلاَثَةِ  أَيَّامٍ يَقُومُ.

35) إنجيل مرقس 8: 38

لأَنَّ مَنِ اسْتَحَى بِي وَبِكَلاَمِي فِي هذَا الْجِيلِ الْفَاسِقِ الْخَاطِئِ، فَإِنَّ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ يَسْتَحِي بِهِ مَتَى جَاءَ بِمَجْدِ أَبِيهِ مَعَ الْمَلاَئِكَةِ الْقِدِّيسِينَ».

36) إنجيل مرقس 9: 9

وَفِيمَا هُمْ نَازِلُونَ مِنَ الْجَبَلِ، أَوْصَاهُمْ أَنْ لاَ يُحَدِّثُوا أَحَدًا بِمَا أَبْصَرُوا، إِلاَّ مَتَى قَامَ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ.

37) إنجيل مرقس 9: 12

فَأَجَابَ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «إِنَّ إِيلِيَّا يَأْتِي أَوَّلاً وَيَرُدُّ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ. وَكَيْفَ هُوَ مَكْتُوبٌ عَنِ ابْنِ الإِنْسَانِ أَنْ يَتَأَلَّمَ كَثِيرًا وَيُرْذَلَ.

38) إنجيل مرقس 9: 31

لأَنَّهُ كَانَ يُعَلِّمُ تَلاَمِيذَهُ وَيَقُولُ لَهُمْ: «إِنَّ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ يُسَلَّمُ إِلَى أَيْدِي النَّاسِ فَيَقْتُلُونَهُ. وَبَعْدَ أَنْ يُقْتَلَ يَقُومُ فِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ».

39) إنجيل مرقس 10: 33

«هَا نَحْنُ صَاعِدُونَ إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ، وَابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ يُسَلَّمُ إِلَى رُؤَسَاءِ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالْكَتَبَةِ، فَيَحْكُمُونَ عَلَيْهِ بِالْمَوْتِ، وَيُسَلِّمُونَهُ إِلَى الأُمَمِ،

40) إنجيل مرقس 10: 45

لأَنَّ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ أَيْضًا لَمْ يَأْتِ لِيُخْدَمَ بَلْ لِيَخْدِمَ وَلِيَبْذِلَ نَفْسَهُ فِدْيَةً عَنْ كَثِيرِينَ».

41) إنجيل مرقس 13: 26

وَحِينَئِذٍ يُبْصِرُونَ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ آتِيًا فِي سَحَابٍ بِقُوَّةٍ كَثِيرَةٍ وَمَجْدٍ،

42) إنجيل مرقس 14: 21

إِنَّ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ مَاضٍ كَمَا هُوَ مَكْتُوبٌ عَنْهُ، وَلكِنْ وَيْلٌ لِذلِكَ الرَّجُلِ الَّذِي بِهِ يُسَلَّمُ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ. كَانَ خَيْرًا لِذلِكَ الرَّجُلِ لَوْ لَمْ يُولَدْ!».

43) إنجيل مرقس 14: 41

ثُمَّ جَاءَ ثَالِثَةً وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «نَامُوا الآنَ وَاسْتَرِيحُوا! يَكْفِي! قَدْ أَتَتِ السَّاعَةُ! هُوَذَا ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ يُسَلَّمُ إِلَى أَيْدِي الْخُطَاةِ.

44) إنجيل مرقس 14: 62

فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ: «أَنَا هُوَ. وَسَوْفَ تُبْصِرُونَ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ جَالِسًا عَنْ يَمِينِ الْقُوَّةِ، وَآتِيًا فِي سَحَابِ السَّمَاءِ».

45) إنجيل مرقس 15: 39

وَلَمَّا رَأَى قَائِدُ الْمِئَةِ الْوَاقِفُ مُقَابِلَهُ أَنَّهُ صَرَخَ هكَذَا وَأَسْلَمَ الرُّوحَ، قَالَ: «حَقًّا كَانَ هذَا الإِنْسَانُ ابْنَ اللهِ!»


46) إنجيل لوقا 5: 24

وَلكِنْ لِكَيْ تَعْلَمُوا أَنَّ لابْنِ الإِنْسَانِ  سُلْطَانًا عَلَى الأَرْضِ أَنْ يَغْفِرَ الْخَطَايَا»، قَالَ  لِلْمَفْلُوجِ: «لَكَ أَقُولُ: قُمْ وَاحْمِلْ فِرَاشَكَ وَاذْهَبْ إِلَى  بَيْتِكَ!».

47) إنجيل لوقا 6: 5

وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «إِنَّ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ هُوَ رَبُّ السَّبْتِ أَيْضًا».

48) إنجيل لوقا 6: 22

طُوبَاكُمْ إِذَا أَبْغَضَكُمُ النَّاسُ، وَإِذَا أَفْرَزُوكُمْ وَعَيَّرُوكُمْ، وَأَخْرَجُوا اسْمَكُمْ كَشِرِّيرٍ مِنْ أَجْلِ ابْنِ الإِنْسَانِ.

49) إنجيل لوقا 7: 34

جَاءَ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ يَأْكُلُ وَيَشْرَبُ، فَتَقُولُونَ: هُوَذَا إِنْسَانٌ أَكُولٌ وَشِرِّيبُ خَمْرٍ، مُحِبٌّ لِلْعَشَّارِينَ وَالْخُطَاةِ.

50) إنجيل لوقا 9: 22

قَائِلاً: «إِنَّهُ يَنْبَغِي أَنَّ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ  يَتَأَلَّمُ كَثِيرًا، وَيُرْفَضُ مِنَ الشُّيُوخِ وَرُؤَسَاءِ  الْكَهَنَةِ وَالْكَتَبَةِ، وَيُقْتَلُ، وَفِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ  يَقُومُ».

51) إنجيل لوقا 9: 26

لأَنَّ مَنِ اسْتَحَى بِي وَبِكَلاَمِي، فَبِهذَا يَسْتَحِي ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ مَتَى جَاءَ بِمَجْدِهِ وَمَجْدِ الآبِ وَالْمَلاَئِكَةِ الْقِدِّيسِينَ.

52) إنجيل لوقا 9: 44

«ضَعُوا أَنْتُمْ هذَا الْكَلاَمَ فِي آذَانِكُمْ: إِنَّ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ سَوْفَ يُسَلَّمُ إِلَى أَيْدِي النَّاسِ».

53) إنجيل لوقا 9: 56

لأَنَّ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ لَمْ يَأْتِ لِيُهْلِكَ أَنْفُسَ النَّاسِ، بَلْ لِيُخَلِّصَ». فَمَضَوْا إِلَى قَرْيَةٍ أُخْرَى.

54) إنجيل لوقا 9: 58

فَقَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «لِلثَّعَالِبِ أَوْجِرَةٌ، وَلِطُيُورِ السَّمَاءِ أَوْكَارٌ، وَأَمَّا ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ فَلَيْسَ لَهُ أَيْنَ يُسْنِدُ رَأْسَهُ».

55) إنجيل لوقا 11: 30

لأَنَّهُ كَمَا كَانَ يُونَانُ آيَةً لأَهْلِ نِينَوَى، كَذلِكَ يَكُونُ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ أَيْضًا لِهذَا الْجِيلِ.

56) إنجيل لوقا 12: 8

وَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: كُلُّ مَنِ اعْتَرَفَ بِي قُدَّامَ النَّاسِ، يَعْتَرِفُ بِهِ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ قُدَّامَ مَلاَئِكَةِ اللهِ.

57) إنجيل لوقا 12: 10

وَكُلُّ مَنْ قَالَ كَلِمَةً عَلَى ابْنِ الإِنْسَانِ يُغْفَرُ لَهُ، وَأَمَّا مَنْ جَدَّفَ عَلَى الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ فَلاَ يُغْفَرُ لَهُ.

58) إنجيل لوقا 12: 40

فَكُونُوا أَنْتُمْ إِذًا مُسْتَعِدِّينَ، لأَنَّهُ فِي سَاعَةٍ لاَ تَظُنُّونَ يَأْتِي ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ».

59) إنجيل لوقا 17: 22

وَقَالَ لِلتَّلاَمِيذِ: «سَتَأْتِي أَيَّامٌ فِيهَا تَشْتَهُونَ أَنْ تَرَوْا يَوْمًا وَاحِدًا مِنْ أَيَّامِ ابْنِ الإِنْسَانِ وَلاَ تَرَوْنَ.

60) إنجيل لوقا 17: 24

لأَنَّهُ  كَمَا أَنَّ الْبَرْقَ الَّذِي يَبْرُقُ مِنْ نَاحِيَةٍ تَحْتَ السَّمَاءِ  يُضِيءُ إِلَى نَاحِيَةٍ تَحْتَ السَّمَاءِ، كَذلِكَ يَكُونُ أَيْضًا ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ فِي يَوْمِهِ.


61) إنجيل لوقا 17: 26

وَكَمَا كَانَ فِي أَيَّامِ نُوحٍ كَذلِكَ يَكُونُ أَيْضًا فِي أَيَّامِ ابْنِ الإِنْسَانِ:

62) إنجيل لوقا 17: 30

هكَذَا يَكُونُ فِي الْيَوْمِ الَّذِي فِيهِ يُظْهَرُ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ.

63) إنجيل لوقا 18: 8

أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّهُ يُنْصِفُهُمْ سَرِيعًا! وَلكِنْ مَتَى جَاءَ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ، أَلَعَلَّهُ يَجِدُ الإِيمَانَ عَلَى الأَرْضِ؟».

64) إنجيل لوقا 18: 31

وَأَخَذَ  الاثْنَيْ عَشَرَ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «هَا نَحْنُ صَاعِدُونَ إِلَى  أُورُشَلِيمَ، وَسَيَتِمُّ كُلُّ مَا هُوَ مَكْتُوبٌ بِالأَنْبِيَاءِ عَنِ ابْنِ الإِنْسَانِ،

65) إنجيل لوقا 19: 10

لأَنَّ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ قَدْ جَاءَ لِكَيْ يَطْلُبَ وَيُخَلِّصَ مَا قَدْ هَلَكَ».

66) إنجيل لوقا 21: 27

وَحِينَئِذٍ يُبْصِرُونَ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ آتِيًا فِي سَحَابَةٍ بِقُوَّةٍ وَمَجْدٍ كَثِيرٍ.

67) إنجيل لوقا 21: 36

اِسْهَرُوا  إِذًا وَتَضَرَّعُوا فِي كُلِّ حِينٍ، لِكَيْ تُحْسَبُوا أَهْلاً  لِلنَّجَاةِ مِنْ جَمِيعِ هذَا الْمُزْمِعِ أَنْ يَكُونَ، وَتَقِفُوا  قُدَّامَ ابْنِ الإِنْسَانِ».

68) إنجيل لوقا 22: 22

وَابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ مَاضٍ كَمَا هُوَ مَحْتُومٌ، وَلكِنْ وَيْلٌ لِذلِكَ الإِنْسَانِ الَّذِي يُسَلِّمُهُ!».

69) إنجيل لوقا 22: 48

فَقَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «يَا يَهُوذَا، أَبِقُبْلَةٍ تُسَلِّمُ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ؟»

70) إنجيل لوقا 22: 69

مُنْذُ الآنَ يَكُونُ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ جَالِسًا عَنْ يَمِينِ قُوَّةِ اللهِ».

71) إنجيل لوقا 24: 7

قَائِلاً: إِنَّهُ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يُسَلَّمَ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ فِي أَيْدِي أُنَاسٍ خُطَاةٍ، وَيُصْلَبَ، وَفِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ يَقُومُ».

72) إنجيل يوحنا 1: 51

وَقَالَ  لَهُ: «الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: مِنَ الآنَ تَرَوْنَ السَّمَاءَ  مَفْتُوحَةً، وَمَلاَئِكَةَ اللهِ يَصْعَدُونَ وَيَنْزِلُونَ عَلَى ابْنِ الإِنْسَانِ».

73) إنجيل يوحنا 3: 13

وَلَيْسَ أَحَدٌ صَعِدَ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ إِلاَّ الَّذِي نَزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ، ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ الَّذِي هُوَ فِي السَّمَاءِ.

74) إنجيل يوحنا 3: 14

«وَكَمَا رَفَعَ مُوسَى الْحَيَّةَ فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ هكَذَا يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يُرْفَعَ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ،

75) إنجيل يوحنا 5: 27

وَأَعْطَاهُ سُلْطَانًا أَنْ يَدِينَ أَيْضًا، لأَنَّهُ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ.


) إنجيل يوحنا 6: 27

اِعْمَلُوا لاَ لِلطَّعَامِ الْبَائِدِ، بَلْ لِلطَّعَامِ الْبَاقِي لِلْحَيَاةِ الأَبَدِيَّةِ الَّذِي يُعْطِيكُمُ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ، لأَنَّ هذَا اللهُ الآبُ قَدْ خَتَمَهُ».

77) إنجيل يوحنا 6: 53

فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنْ لَمْ تَأْكُلُوا جَسَدَ ابْنِ الإِنْسَانِ وَتَشْرَبُوا دَمَهُ، فَلَيْسَ لَكُمْ حَيَاةٌ فِيكُمْ.

78) إنجيل يوحنا 6: 62

فَإِنْ رَأَيْتُمُ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ صَاعِدًا إِلَى حَيْثُ كَانَ أَوَّلاً!

79) إنجيل يوحنا 8: 28

فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «مَتَى رَفَعْتُمُ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ،  فَحِينَئِذٍ تَفْهَمُونَ أَنِّي أَنَا هُوَ، وَلَسْتُ أَفْعَلُ شَيْئًا  مِنْ نَفْسِي، بَلْ أَتَكَلَّمُ بِهذَا كَمَا عَلَّمَنِي أَبِي.

80) إنجيل يوحنا 12: 23

وَأَمَّا يَسُوعُ فَأَجَابَهُمَا قِائِلاً: «قَدْ أَتَتِ السَّاعَةُ لِيَتَمَجَّدَ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ.

81) إنجيل يوحنا 12: 34

فَأَجَابَهُ  الْجَمْعُ: «نَحْنُ سَمِعْنَا مِنَ النَّامُوسِ أَنَّ الْمَسِيحَ يَبْقَى  إِلَى الأَبَدِ، فَكَيْفَ تَقُولُ أَنْتَ إِنَّهُ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ  يَرْتَفِعَ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ؟ مَنْ هُوَ هذَا ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ؟»

82) إنجيل يوحنا 13: 31

فَلَمَّا خَرَجَ قَالَ يَسُوعُ: «الآنَ تَمَجَّدَ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ وَتَمَجَّدَ اللهُ فِيهِ.

83) سفر أعمال الرسل 7: 56

فَقَالَ: «هَا أَنَا أَنْظُرُ السَّمَاوَاتِ مَفْتُوحَةً، وَابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ قَائِمًا عَنْ يَمِينِ اللهِ».

84) رسالة بولس الرسول إلى العبرانيين 2: 6

لكِنْ شَهِدَ وَاحِدٌ فِي مَوْضِعٍ قَائِلاً: «مَا هُوَ الإِنْسَانُ حَتَّى تَذْكُرَهُ؟ أَوِ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ حَتَّى تَفْتَقِدَهُ؟







> *وكلمة صورة الله تعني*


انت هنا لتتعلم ، صورة الله بالنسبة للمسيح تعني انه الله في ذاته



> *فإن كان عندك ما يضاد ما أتيت به فآت به
> 
> * *اهل كورنثوس - 11*
> *7   فان الرجل لا ينبغي ان يغطي راسه لكونه صورة الله ومجده.واما المراة فهي مجد الرجل.*​



يا عديم الفهم ، هنا يتكلم عن جنس " الرجل " وجنس " المرأة " ولا عن رجل محدد او إمرأة محددة ، فهنا يتكلم عن وقت الخلق لهم فما علاقة هذا بذاك ؟



> *الآيه صريحة وواضحة*


فعلا ولكنك لا تفهم !!





> *إذن انت تقر بأن السيد المسيح شخص آخر ؟ ! *


يعني حتى مش فاهم طريقة التعجب وطريقة السؤال عن الجملة الخبرية !!
دا انت ضايع...



> *انا اناقشك بالكتاب المقدس استاذي العزيز*


انت تناقش بفهمك العقيم لكلام الكتاب المقدس وليس بكلام الكتاب المقدس 




> * لم اضع نصا أو  كلمة إلا وقد جئت بالدليل من الكتاب المقدس فإن كان عندك ما يناقض ما تفوهت به فأت به بالدليل من الكتاب المقدس*


لم ار منك دليلا يؤيد ما جئت به إلا وبه سخافه فهمك له !



> * هل قمت بإهانة اي شخص هل تكلمت بما يتعد آداب الحوار ؟ هل قمت بالاستهزاء بأحد او استفزاز أحد *


نعم ، تعديت قوانين القسم وشتت الموضوع الى مواضيع اخرى لا علاقة لها بالموضوع الأساسي



> * تحدثت بكل الاداب والاحترام ونقلت ما يثبت ما اقول من الكتاب المقدس وليس من تلقاء نفسي*


بل من تلقاء نفسك لأنك تنقل نصوص وكأنها منفصله عن السياق كلها وكلها تنقلها بفهمك انت وهو فهم كما قلت عقيم



> *اخي الكريم مكرم ما كنت اصبو إليه هو المعنى اللغوي والفرق بين "من" واستخدام حرف الجر "الباء"*


لا يوجد ولا باء ولا من في اليونانية ![/FONT]


----------



## nofeir (17 أبريل 2011)

أخى المسيح أسامة --أنا قرأت كلامك--  لا أعرف ماذا تريد -- الكلام واضح أن إبن الإنسان لقب المسيح لأنه تجسد وظهر بطبيعة بشرية حقيقية كاملة بلا خطية -- ولكنك تجاهلت أنه أخذ صورة عبد بالتجسد أى أنه فى الأصل المعبود وليس عبد مثل كل مخلوقات الله -- كما تجاهلت أنه الكلمة الذى به كان كللللللللللل شئ من المخلوقات أى أنه ليس أحد المخلوقات -- بالإضافة إلى كل الصفات الأخرى التى ذكرتها والتى لا يتصف بها إلا اللاهوت وليس أى مخلوق ---- وسلام الرب معك


----------



## Molka Molkan (17 أبريل 2011)

رجاء من الكل تركي معه !!


الآن ، سؤالك الأول كان :


> * هل السيد المسيح خالق أم مخلوق ؟ ! وما الدليل من الكتاب المقدس وشكرا*


واجبناك وقلنا :



> *كل شيء به كان وبغيره لم يكن شيء مما كان.
> 
> **إنه فيه خلق الكل: ما في السماوات وما على الأرض، ما يرى وما لا يرى، سواء كان عروشا ام سيادات ام رياسات ام سلاطين. الكل به وله قد خلق.
> *


وشرحت اجابتنا لك بـ :



> سؤالك خاطيء ويحتاج لفصل ،
> 
> 
> السيد المسيح جسده مخلوق ( ناسوته )
> السيد المسيح خالق ( لاهوت )



واما عن كلامك عديم المنطق :




> *ارجو أن تراجع تعليقي رقم 56 فقد قمت بالرد على هذه النقطة تحديدا "المسيح ليس إنسان أو مخلوق عادي" ـ "المسيح هو صورة الله" *​ *http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/sho...6&postcount=56*​



* آية 7 :- 	 	فان الرجل لا ينبغي ان يغطي راسه لكونه صورة الله و مجده و اما المراة فهي مجد  	الرجل.* 
* 	الرجل لا ينبغي أن يغطى رأسه لأنه من البدء خُلِقَ ليمثل سلطان الله على الأرض،  	فهو خُلِقَ أولاً وأخذ الكرامة أولاً (تك 1 : 26). وإذا كانت المرأة هي أيضاً  	صورة الله ومجده إلاّ أن هدف خلقتها هو أن تكون معينة للرجل. ومن الطبيعي أن  	تختفي في الرجل وهذا بطبيعة تكوينها النفسي والجسدي. فالرجل لا يغطى رأسه علامة  	إعتزازه بالسلطة التي وهبها له الله. الرجل ليس له رئيس منظور يحتشم منه فيقف  	مكشوف الرأس أمام الله.*
http://www.arabchurch.com/commentaries/father_antonios/1Corinthians/11

*
**"فإن الرجل لا ينبغي أن يغطي رأسه لكونه صورة      اللَّه ومجده،*
*وأما المرأة فهي مجد الرجل" [7].*
*لا يرتدي الرجل غطاءً على رأسه أثناء العبادة      الجماعية، علامة اعتزازه بالسلطة التي وهبه اللَّه إياها، فقد خلقه اللَّه علي      مثاله ليكون صاحب سلطان علي الخليقة الأرضية، لا أن يكون في عبودية أو مذلة.     *
*المرأة كعظمٍ من عظام رجلها ومن لحمه فإنها مجده      وبهاؤه. فقد خُلقت المرأة أيضًا علي صورة اللَّه ومثاله (تك 1: 26- 27)، لكنها      إذ جاءت في الترتيب بعد الرجل في زمن الخليقة لزمها أن تمارس الخضوع علامة عدم      الرغبة في الاستقلال عن رجلها، إذ أن الاثنين جسد واحد. خضوع المرأة ليس مذلة،      لأنها مجد رجلها، بدونها كمن يفقد مجده.*
*هكذا يعتز الرجل بالرئاسة لا للتشامخ بل للالتزام      بالمسئولية والحب العملي الباذل من أجل الأسرة. وتلتزم الزوجة بالخضوع لا بروح      المذلة، وإنما بروح الوحدة والعمل معًا ليكون رجلها مفتخرًا بها كمجده وبهائه.*
*يبرز الرسول دور الرجل كوكيل اللَّه، فيظهر في      العبادة الجماعية برأسٍ مكشوفة علامة شهادة لمجد اللَّه.*
*


ومن الرسالة الثانية تعالى نشوف :

**"الذين فيهم إله هذا الدهر قد أعمى أذهان غير      المؤمنين،
     لئلا تضيء لهم إنارة إنجيل مجد المسيح الذي هو صورة      اللَّه" ]4[.


v إنه الصورة الواحد معه في ذات الجوهر.      ولأنه هو من الآب وليس الآب منه، فإن هذه هي طبيعة الصورة، إنها من نتاج الأصل      الذي تحمل اسمه. ولكن هنا يوجد ما هو أكثر من ذلك. ففي اللغة العادية الصورة هي      ممثل ساكن لما هو متحرك، أما في هذه الحالة فإنها صدور حي عن الكائن (الواحد)      الحي ويشبه بالأكثر صدور شيث عن آدم (تك 3:5)، أو أي ابن عن أبيه.
     القديس غريغوريوس النزينزي 
     v بماذا يشبه وجه اللَّه؟ صورته. بالتأكيد      كقول الرسول بأنه صورة الآب في ابنه (كو 15:1). بصورته يشرق علينا، بمعنى يشرق      صورته، الابن، علينا لكي يشرق هو علينا، لأن نور الآب هو نور الابن. من يرى      الآب يرى أيضًا الابن، ومن يرى الابن يرى الآب. حيث لا يوجد اختلاف بين مجدٍ      ومجدٍ، فإن المجد هو واحد بعينه.
     القديس جيروم 





*


----------



## nofeir (17 أبريل 2011)

عفوا أخى العزيز أسامة -- لا يوجد أي نص يقول أن المسيح مخلوق-- بل بوضوح كل المخلوقات به وله قد كانت -- ولاحظ كلمة كل


----------



## nofeir (17 أبريل 2011)

الأخ مولكا -- أنا اَسف ولكن كنت أرد على كلامه الموجه لى -- وأترك الحوار لك الاَن -- والرب يباركك


----------



## أسامـة (17 أبريل 2011)

> سؤالك خاطيء ويحتاج لفصل ،
> السيد المسيح جسده مخلوق ( ناسوته )
> السيد المسيح خالق ( لاهوت )



*أعطيني دليلك من الكتاب المقدس على ما تفضلت به
وشكرا على احترامك اللامتناهي
في انتظار ردك*


----------



## Molka Molkan (17 أبريل 2011)

اليك تفاسير آباء قليلة :
*
2 كور 4 : 4 
* *A Living Image. Gregory of Nazianzus: And the Image,﻿25﻿ as of one substance with him, and because he is of the Father, and not the Father of him. For this is of the nature of an image, to be the reproduction of its archetype and of that whose name it bears; only that there is more here. For in ordinary language an image is a motionless representation of that which has motion, but in this case it is the living reproduction of the living one and is more exactly like than was Seth to Adam﻿26﻿ or any son to his father. Theological Oration 4.20.﻿27*﻿​ *The Image and Light of the Father. Jerome: What is the face of God like? As his image, certainly, for as the apostle says, the image of the Father is the Son.﻿28﻿ With his image, therefore, may he shine upon us, that is, may he shine his image, the Son, upon us in order that he himself may shine upon us, for the light of the Father is the light of the Son. He who sees the Father sees also the Son, and he who sees the Son sees also the Father. Where there is no diversity between glory and glory, there glory is one and the same. Homily 6 on Psalm 66 (67).﻿29*﻿​ *Break Free from This Evil Age. Origen: For the Son of God is Word and Righteousness. But every sinner is under the tyranny of the prince of this age,﻿30﻿ since every sinner is made a friend of the present evil age. For he does not hand himself over to the One who gave “himself for our sins to deliver us from the present evil age” and to deliver us “according to the will of our God and Father,” according to the verse in the letter to the Galatians.﻿31﻿ And the one who by voluntary sin is under the tyranny of the prince of this age is also ruled by sin. That is why we are commanded by Paul no longer to be subjected to sin that wishes to rule over us. We are so ordered through the following words, “Let not sin therefore reign in your mortal bodies, to make you obey their passions.”﻿32﻿ On Prayer 25.1.﻿33*﻿​ *Traces of the Image of God. Origen: But if anyone dares to attribute corruption of substance to what was made according to the image and likeness of God, in my opinion he extends the charge of impiety also to the Son of God himself, since he is also called in ******ure “the image of God.”﻿34﻿ At least the one who holds the opinion will certainly find fault with the authority of ******ure, which says that humanity was made after the image of God. And the traces of the divine image are clearly recognized not through the likeness of the body, which undergoes corruption, but through the intelligence of the soul, its righteousness, temperance, courage, wisdom, discipline, and through the entire chorus of virtues that are present in God by substance and can be in humankind through effort and the imitation of God. The Lord points this out in the Gospel when He says, “Be merciful, even as your Father is merciful”﻿35﻿ and “Be perfect, as your Father is perfect.”﻿36﻿ Consequently, it is quite clear that in God all these virtues can never enter or leave, but they are acquired by us little by little and one by one. On First Principles 4.10.﻿37*﻿​ *25 25 2 Cor 4:4.

26 26 Gen 5:3.

27 27 LCC 3:191.

28 28 2 Cor 4:4; Col 1:15.

29 29 FC 48:43.

30 30 2 Cor 4:4.

31 31 Gal 1:4.

32 32 Rom 6:12.

33 33 CWS 132.

34 34 Cf. 2 Cor 4:4; Col 1:15.

35 35 Lk 6:36.

36 36 Mt 5:48.

37 37 CWS 215–16.

 Bray, G. L. (1999). 1-2 Corinthians. Ancient Christian Commentary on ******ure NT 7. (229). Downers Grove, Ill.: InterVarsity Press.

* 
في 2 : 6

*
*​ *Proof of His Full Divinity as the Form of God. Novatian: If Christ were only a man, he would have been said to have been “in the image of God,” not “in the form of God.” We know that humanity was made in the image, not the form, of God. On the Trinity 22.2.﻿2﻿*​ ​ *Countering the Neo-Arians. Gregory of Nyssa: He did not say “having a nature like that of God,” as would be said of [a man] who was made in the image of God. Rather Paul says “being in the very form of God.” All that is the Father’s is in the Son. Antirrheticus Against Apollinarius.﻿3﻿*​ ​ *Christ Is the Form of God. Marius Victorinus: God is the very principle of life. God is being itself. God contains life as a principle of life and so also understanding. But life and understanding are in a sense the form and image of what exists. What most truly exists is God. God is being itself, as many agree, and more so that which is above existence. The form of existence is motion, understanding and life…. Christ is said to be “the form of God” because Christ is life, consciousness and understanding. Epistle to the Philippians 2.6-8.﻿4﻿*​ ​ *The Form of God Is His Essence. Gregory of Nyssa: The form of God is absolutely the same as the essence. Yet when he came to be in “the form of a slave,” he took form in the essence of the slave, not assuming a naked form for himself. Yet he is not thereby divorced from his essence as God. Undoubtedly when Paul said that he was “in the form of God,” he was indicating the essence along with the form. Against Eunomius 3.2.147.﻿5﻿*​ ​ *Before He Emptied Himself. Origen: First one may contemplate him existing in his primary form, that of God, before he emptied himself. One will then see the Son of God not yet having come forth from him, the [incarnate] Lord not yet having proceeded from his place. But then compare the preexistent state of the Son with that which resulted from his assuming “the form of a slave” when he “emptied himself.” You will then understand how the Son of God came forth and came to us and as it were became distinguishable from the One who sent him. Yet in another way the Father did not simply let him go but is with him and is in the Son as the Son is in the Father. Commentary on John 20.18.﻿6﻿*​ ​ *Being God He Took the Form of a Slave. Athanasius: What clearer and more decisive proof could there be than this? He did not become better from assuming a lower state but rather, “being God, he took the form of a slave.” … If [as the Arians think] it was for the sake of this exaltation that the Word came down and that this is written, what need would there be for him to humble himself completely in order to seek what he already had? Against the Arians 1.40.﻿7﻿*​ ​ *He Was Not Slave Before He Was Lord. Epiphanius: Suppose that when he became a slave he ceased being truly Lord. How then could it be said that in his coming the one who was “in the form of God took the form of a slave”? Ancoratus 28.﻿8﻿*​ ​ *Suppose the Consequences of the Opposite, That the Form of God Is Not the Being of God. Theodoret: But if [the Arians] think the “form of God” is not the being of God, let them be asked what they think is the “form of a slave.” … If the form of a slave is the being of a slave, then the form of God is God…. Furthermore, let us recognize also that the apostle uses the example of Christ as a lesson in humility…. If the Son was not equal to the Father but inferior, he did not obey in humility—he merely fulfilled his station. Epistle to the Philippians 2.6.﻿9﻿*​ ​ *Whether He Existed Before Mary. Chrysostom: How can the wretched [Sabellius] say that Christ’s existence began from Mary? This implies that before this he did not exist. But Paul says that “being the form of God he took the form of a slave.” … The form of a slave is truly a slave and nothing less. So too the form of God is truly God and nothing less. Paul did not write that he was in process of coming to be in the form of God; rather “being in the form of God,” hence truly divine. This is as much as to say “I am that I am.”﻿10﻿ Homily on Philippians 7.2.5-8.﻿11﻿*​ ​ *The Form of God Is Nothing Less Than God. Ambrosiaster: When he dwelt among humans, he appeared as God by his acts and works. “For the form of God” differs in nothing from God. Indeed, the reason for his being called the form and image of God is to make it apparent that he himself, though distinguishable from God the Father, is everything that God is…. His works revealed his form. Since his works were not those of a human, he whose work or form was that of God was perceived to be God. For what is “the form of God?” Is it not shown by the evidences given of his divinity—by his raising of the dead, his restoration of hearing to the deaf, his cleansing of lepers? Epistle to the Philippians 2.6-2.8.5.﻿12﻿*​ ​ *Distinguishing Son of Man and Son of God.. Eusebius of Caesarea: [Paul] acknowledged Christ and no other to be the Son of God. The flesh that Christ assumed was called “the form of a slave” and “son of man.” But as to that birth which, unknown to all, was from the Father and before all ages, he was Son of God. On the Theology of the Church 1.2.﻿13﻿*​ ​ *The True Greatness of Christ. Lucifer of Cagliari: It was he who was and is and always shall be in the form of the Father, the true Son, immutable and unchangeable because he is God and the all-powerful Son of the Almighty, who nonetheless deigned to lower himself for our salvation, so that he might cause us to rise even as we lay prostrate. On Dying for the Son of God 12.﻿14﻿*​ ​ *The Need to Receive the Likeness. Methodius: Being in the image of God, [humanity] still needed to receive the likeness.﻿15﻿ The Word, having been sent into the world to perfect this, first of all took on our own form, even though in history it has been stained by many sins, so that we for our part, on whose account he bore it, should be once again capable of partaking in his divine nature. Hence it is now possible for us to receive God’s likeness. Think of a skilled painter painting a likeness of himself on a surface. So we may now imitate the same characteristics that God himself has displayed in his becoming a human being. We hold these characteristics before us as we go in discipleship along the path he set out. His purpose in consenting to put on human flesh when he was God was this: that we, upon seeing the divine image in this tablet, so to speak, might imitate this incomparable artist. Symposium 1.4.24.﻿16﻿*​ *2:6b Equality with God Not Counted a Thing to Be Grasped*​ ​ *Equal to God. Augustine: God who is eternally wise has with him his eternal Wisdom [the Son]. He is not in any way unequal to the Father. He is not in any respect inferior. For the apostle too says “who, when he was in the form of God, thought it no robbery to be equal with God.”﻿17﻿ On Faith and the Creed 5.﻿18﻿*​ ​ *Equal, Not Similar. Marius Victorinus: What does this mean—“being equal to God”? It means that he [the Son] is of the very same power and substance [as the Father].﻿19﻿ … It is in this sense therefore that Christ was equal to God. Note that Paul did not say Christ was “similar to God,” for that would imply that Christ possessed some accidental likeness to the substance of God but not that he was substantially equal.﻿20﻿ … Thus Christ is the form of God. The form of God is the substance of God. The form and image of God is the Word. The Word is forever with God.﻿21﻿ The Word is of one substance with the Father, with whom from the beginning it remains forever the Word. Against the Arians 1.21-22.﻿22﻿*​ ​ *He Elected Humility. Theodoret: Being God, and God by nature, and having equality with God, he thought this no great thing, as is the way of those who have received some honor beyond their merits, but, hiding his merit, he elected the utmost humility and took the shape of a human being. Epistle to the Philippians 2.6-7.﻿23﻿*​ ​ *Whether Humility Is Lack of Power. Chrysostom: When someone who has the power to think great thoughts humbles himself, that one is humble. But when his humility comes from impotence, that is not what you would call humility…. It is a humility of a greater sort to refrain from “seizing” power, to be “obedient to death.” Homily on Philippians 7.2.5-8.﻿24﻿*​ ​ *The Equality Not Elicited by Robbery. Marius Victorinus: It would be a kind of robbery if two things were not equal by nature but were forced to be made equal or made equal through some accident. It therefore shows great confidence and bespeaks the very nature of divinity when Paul says of Christ that he did not think it robbery to be equal with God yet did not consider this equality something he had to fortify. Against the Arians 1.23.﻿25﻿*​ ​ *To God Belongs Deity by Nature. Chrysostom: Suppose someone commits a robbery and grabs something that does not belong to him. Wouldn’t he be inclined to hold on to it tightly, to grasp it and not lay it aside for fear of losing it? But suppose someone else possesses an estate by nature. He would not have any fear of losing it. He would not then be afraid to descend temporarily from his estate of dignity. He would know that he would suffer no loss, because it belongs to him naturally…. We are human beings. We are not divine by nature. We do not possess goodness by nature. But to God divinity belongs by nature…. His dominion was not acquired by seizure but was natural. It was not the gift of another but always stable and secure. Homily on Philippians 8.2.5-11.﻿26﻿*​ ​ *His Equality Shown Not a Robbery but a Right. Ambrosiaster: Knowing that he is “in the form of God,” he committed no theft. … Rightly, then, he equaled himself with God. For the one who “thinks robbery” is the one who makes himself equal to another whose inferior he is. Epistle to the Philippians 2.6.﻿27﻿*​ ​ *The Logic of the Equality. Eusebius of Vercelli: You must choose one of two paths. Either there is a single inequality in the two [divine Father and divine Son] or there is a single equality in the glory of divinity itself. For no one is either greater or less than his own form…. This singular equality is seen not only in the concord of their willing together. It is rather in their very deity, since the form of equality is in no way divided into parts. Where there is one equality, there is no discord. Where there is one equality, neither is prior to the other. Neither is posterior nor subordinate, since there is no distinction in the united equality, which is the fullness of divinity. On the Trinity 3.4, 7. ﻿28﻿*​ ​ *The Equality Indivisible. Augustine: Wherein lies the Son’s equality? If you say in greatness, there is no equality of greatness in one who is less eternal. And so with other things. Is he perhaps equal in might but not equal in wisdom? Yet how can there be equality of might in one who is inferior in wisdom? Or is he equal in wisdom but not equal in might? But how can there be equality of virtue in one who is inferior in power? Instead ******ure declares more simply “he thought it not robbery to be equal.” Therefore every adversary of truth who is at all subject to apostolic authority must admit that the Son is in some one respect at least the equal of God. Let him choose whichever quality he might wish, but from that it will appear that he is equal in all that is attributed to divinity. On the Trinity 6.5.﻿29﻿*​ ​ *The Equality as a Proof of His Eternity. Chrysostom: Now equality is not predicated of one subject, for that which is equal must be equal to something. Do you see how the existence of two subjects is affirmed, not two mere names without real significance? Do you hear how the Only Begotten existed before the ages? Homily on Philippians 7.2.5-8.﻿30﻿*​ ​ *Equality as a Proof of His Divinity. Pseudo-Augustine: If therefore he thought it no robbery to assert his equality with God, he demonstrated that he was the true Son of God. No one could be God’s equal without being truly God. Questions on the Old and New Testaments 97.2.﻿31﻿*​ ​ *Equality Distinguished from Humility. Fulgentius: While the whole Word came to us when “the Word was made flesh,”﻿32﻿ the whole remained with the Father in Spirit, equal to the Father, from whom he is eternally begotten yet made less by the gracious assumption of flesh so that he could be visible to us. And by this the Lord from the Lord remained Lord “in the form of God.” In order that he might come to slaves he received “the form of a slave” from his handmaid.﻿33﻿ On the Incarnation 21.﻿34﻿*​ ​ *Equality as Shared Power. Quodvultdeus: He did not rob, because who he was, he was by nature. Thus the omnipotence of the Father was in the Son and the omnipotence of the Son in the Father. The Father is never without the Son nor the Son without the Father. On the Creed 1.3.14–15.﻿35﻿*​ ​ *The Son’s Remembrance of His Identity. Novatian: He never either compared or opposed himself to God the Father. He remembered [throughout his earthly ministry] that he was from the Father. On the Trinity 22.5.﻿36﻿*​ ​ *The Economy of the Incarnation. Augustine: These things are said partly on account of the economy by which the Son assumed humanity … partly because the Son owes to the Father his existence and also owes to the Father indeed his equality or parity with the Father. The Father, however, owes to no one his being, whatever he is. On Faith and the Creed 18.﻿37﻿*​*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn37* *2 2 CCL 4:55 [127].*

*3 3 GNO 3.1:159.*

*4 4 BT 1972:85 [1207B–C].*

*5 5 GNO 2:100.*

*6 6 COJG 2:61.*

*7 7 OSA 41–42.*

*8 8 GCS 25:37.*

*9 9 CPE 1:52.*

*10 10 Ex 3:14; Jn 8:58.*

*11 11 IOEP 5:59–60.*

*12 12 CSEL 81.3:139–41.*

*13 13 GCS 14:63.*

*14 14 CCL 8:293.*

*15 15 Cf. Gen 1:26.*

*16 16 GCS 27:12–13.*

*17 17 A more literal translation than “equality . . . not a thing to be grasped.”*

*18 18 PL 40:184.*

*19 19 Here Victorinus cites Ephesians 3:18.*

*20 20 Here Victorinus cites Genesis 1:26 regarding the likeness of humanity to God.*

*21 21 Jn 1:1–2.*

*22 22 BT 1976:53–55.*

*23 23 CPE 2:52.*

*24 24 IOEP 5:62–63.*

*25 25 BT 1976:56.*

*26 26 IOEP 5:72–73. Cf. Chrysostom On the Equality of the Father and the Son [SC 396:272–75].*

*27 27 CSEL 81.3:139.*

*28 28 CCL 9:32–33.*

*29 29 PL 42:926–27.*

*30 30 IOEP 5:60.*

*31 31 CSEL 50:172.*

*32 32 Jn 1:14.*

*33 33 Mary, the handmaid of the Lord.*

*34 34 CCL 91:331.*

*35 35 CCL 60:311.*

*36 36 CCL 4:55 [128].*

*37 37 PL 40:191.*

*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref37Edwards, M. J. (1999). Galatians, Ephesians, Philippians. Ancient Christian Commentary on ******ure NT 8. (237). Downers Grove, Ill.: InterVarsity Press.*

​​


----------



## Molka Molkan (17 أبريل 2011)

> *أعطيني دليلك من الكتاب المقدس على ما تفضلت به
> وشكرا على احترامك اللامتناهي
> في انتظار ردك*




هذا في حد ذاته يؤكد عدم فهمك لأي مصطلح !!

لان الناسوت هو جسد !! والجسد له بداية ! ومن له بداية فهو قد خُلق ..

واما اللاهوت فهو الطبيعة الإلهية كاملة نفسها وهى ليست لها بداية ولهذا فإنها ليست مخلوقة !!!

ولذلك كان يجب عليك أن تسأل ، اعطني دليل ان المسح به طبيعة لاهوتية وطبيعة ناسوتية !!!



تعلم اولا مصطلحات الإيمان المسيحي والكتاب المقدس ثم تعالى ..


----------



## أسامـة (17 أبريل 2011)

*بل قصدت ما قلته سابقا 

اعطيني دليل على أن المسيح قال بأن له طبيعتين "لاهوت وناسوت" من الكتاب المقدس ولم اقل اعطيني دلائل تبين لاهوته وناسوته فإنني على قدر علمي بأن المسيح قال الآتي : 
يوحنا 18 - 20
اجابه يسوع انا كلمت العالم علانية.انا علّمت كل حين في المجمع وفي الهيكل حيث يجتمع اليهود دائما.وفي الخفاء لم اتكلم بشيء.

وعليه فإن المسيح قد تحدث بكل شيء وتحدث عن مضمون رسالته والأيمان الواجب اتخاذه وإن كان هناك شخص قد تفوه بأن المسيح اخفى شيء أو لم يقل شيء علانية أو جعل بعض الامور سرا فإنه كاذب ومردود عليه لأن المسيح بنفسه قال أنا تكلمت علانية

وارجو أن لا تستخدم اسلوب النسخ واللصق كما نعتني به سابقا
وشكرا لك على سعة صدرك 
والسلام عليكم
*


----------



## apostle.paul (17 أبريل 2011)

*الاخ اسامة
انت عايز ايه بالظبط علشان اريحك 
*


----------



## My Rock (17 أبريل 2011)

لاهوت المسيح خالق و ناسوت المسيح مخلوق و هذا ما يُمسه إتحاد اللاهوت (الخالق) مع الناسوت (المخلوق).
كل هذا الصفحات من التشتيت و اللفو و الدوران لا داعي لها و لن نسمح بهذه النوع من المجادلات الغبية
يُغلق بسبب التشتيت و اللوف و الدوران


----------

